# Sono diventati tutti brocchi



## Milo (29 Aprile 2019)

E' scandaloso come un non allenatore abbia trasformato dei buoni e altri non fenomeni ma che in questo campionato potevano bastare, in dei brocchi clamorosi senza idee e ormai senza voglia.

Non c'è bisogno di fare la lista di chi sta deludendo, possiamo solo salvare Paqueta (che comunque lo sta gestendo malissimo) Piatek (messo in panchina... pazzesco...), Romagnoli (che ha sbottato) e Baka (che senza Champions ci saluta).

Non è possibile rovinare una intera rosa come ha fatto lui, come per esempio graziare sempre il turco che non ha mai fatto una prestazione da giocatore professionista, un vero allenatore non avrebbe più visto il campo, a costo di far giocare Borini fuori ruolo.

Ha fatto un disastro, ma non solo per la Champions, ha fatto crollare il valore di ogni singolo giocatore, questa cosa ci creerà grossi problemi nella ricostruzione (?) della squadra.


----------



## Devil man (29 Aprile 2019)

quando dai una squadra ad un pescevendolo che non ha mai dimostrato nulla come allenatore questo è il risultato


----------



## MarcoG (29 Aprile 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> E' scandaloso come un non allenatore abbia trasformato dei buoni e altri non fenomeni ma che in questo campionato potevano bastare, in dei brocchi clamorosi senza idee e ormai senza voglia.
> 
> Non c'è bisogno di fare la lista di chi sta deludendo, possiamo solo salvare Paqueta (che comunque lo sta gestendo malissimo) Piatek (messo in panchina... pazzesco...), Romagnoli (che ha sbottato) e Baka (che senza Champions ci saluta).
> 
> ...



Col cuore... ma metà della rosa è modesta, anche senza Gattuso. Nessuno di loro ha mai dimostrato di valere qualcosa.


----------



## iceman. (29 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Col cuore... ma metà della rosa è modesta, anche senza Gattuso. Nessuno di loro ha mai dimostrato di valere qualcosa.



Musacchio
Zapata
Rodriguez
Calabria
Kessie
Biglia
Bonaventura
Chalanoglu
Suso
Strinic

Questi sono tutti da spedire sulla luna.
Conti da rivedere l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Col cuore... ma metà della rosa è modesta, anche senza Gattuso. Nessuno di loro ha mai dimostrato di valere qualcosa.



Ripeto sempre che non stiamo affrontando la Premier..la lotta per il 4° posto ce la giochiamo con Roma, Lazio, Atalanta e Torino...che non si potessero fare 4-5 punti in più con il nostro organico è folle dai...non parliamo del gioco indegno espresso tutto l'anno...

Cioè raga, ma ci rendiamo conto che abbiamo fatto pena in casa contro squadra da retrocessione??


----------



## Goro (29 Aprile 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Musacchio
> Zapata
> Rodriguez
> Calabria
> ...



Il problema è stabilire delle priorità di cessione perchè tutti non se ne possono andare...


----------



## rot-schwarz (29 Aprile 2019)

Il nostro pseudo allenatore ha delle colpe al 70 % ma anche i giocatori sono colpevoli. 
Suso, musacchio, RR, Kessie, il turco, Donnarumma, Conti, Castillejo, Laxailt, Borini, Calabria, Romagnoli tutti via.
Vendere vendere e iniziare da zero con giocatori che vogliono lottare

ho dimenticato Biglia


----------



## ispanicojon7 (29 Aprile 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Il problema è stabilire delle priorità di cessione perchè tutti non se ne possono andare...



Un altro anno con questi elementi non lo reggerei..., va fatta tabula rasa


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Aprile 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> E' scandaloso come un non allenatore abbia trasformato dei buoni e altri non fenomeni ma che in questo campionato potevano bastare, in dei brocchi clamorosi senza idee e ormai senza voglia.
> 
> Non c'è bisogno di fare la lista di chi sta deludendo, possiamo solo salvare Paqueta (che comunque lo sta gestendo malissimo) Piatek (messo in panchina... pazzesco...), Romagnoli (che ha sbottato) e Baka (che senza Champions ci saluta).
> 
> ...



Dico la mia. Gattuso è scarso, ok, ma rovesciamo un attimo il punto di vista.
Lo faccio con un esempio.
Nel 96 per ricostruire il Milan facemmo una campagna acquisti record prendendo Ba, Maini, Cruz, Kluivert, Cardone, Ziege, Lehmann, tutti giocatori che pagano cari e arrivarono com la fama di grandi promesse. In panchina avevamo Capello, non un pescivendolo qualunque, tornato dal Real.
Arrivammo 12esimi.

Ora rovescio la domanda: furono i giocatori a rendere al di sotto delle capacità oppure erano semplicemente scarsi per giocare nel Milan?


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Aprile 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> E' scandaloso come un non allenatore abbia trasformato dei buoni e altri non fenomeni ma che in questo campionato potevano bastare, in dei brocchi clamorosi senza idee e ormai senza voglia.
> 
> Non c'è bisogno di fare la lista di chi sta deludendo, possiamo solo salvare Paqueta (che comunque lo sta gestendo malissimo) Piatek (messo in panchina... pazzesco...), Romagnoli (che ha sbottato) e Baka (che senza Champions ci saluta).
> 
> ...


Dici cose condivisibili..anche perché a chi dice che sono scarsi bisognerebbe chiedere come mai sono quasi tutti nazionali


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dico la mia. Gattuso è scarso, ok, ma rovesciamo un attimo il punto di vista.
> Lo faccio con un esempio.
> Nel 96 per ricostruire il Milan facemmo una campagna acquisti record prendendo Ba, Maini, Cruz, Kluivert, Cardone, Ziege, Lehmann, tutti giocatori che pagano cari e arrivarono com la fama di grandi promesse. In panchina avevamo Capello, non un pescivendolo qualunque, tornato dal Real.
> Arrivammo 12esimi.
> ...



sono giocatori normali allenati mali, non credo che qualcuno pensi che chala con un altro allenatore possa tramutarsi in rui costa pero forse con un gasperini chala potrebbe giocare ai livelli di ilicic e suso ai livelli di gomez


----------



## ispanicojon7 (29 Aprile 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Dici cose condivisibili..anche perché a chi dice che sono scarsi bisognerebbe chiedere come mai sono quasi tutti nazionali



Veramente credi di avere una buona rosa ? Questa rosa e' mediocre come il suo allenatore, ma poteva tranquillamente arrivare al 4 posto con un altro allenatore visto questo campionato ridicolo.
Il fatto che siano chiamati in nazionale non significa che siano forti ... , parliamo di gente come chala, kessie,rodirguez, lo si vede in campo quello che fanno e sanno fare.," poca roba".



Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> sono giocatori normali allenati mali, non credo che qualcuno pensi che chala con un altro allenatore possa tramutarsi in rui costa pero forse *con un gasperini chala potrebbe giocare ai livelli di ilicic e suso ai livelli di gomez*



Quei due anche con guardiola farebbero pena altro che ilicic e gomez ..., se rimangono la prossima stagioen ci sara' da piangere , sembra che il passato non insegni mai nulla.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> sono giocatori normali allenati mali, non credo che qualcuno pensi che chala con un altro allenatore possa tramutarsi in rui costa pero forse con un gasperini chala potrebbe giocare ai livelli di ilicic e suso ai livelli di gomez



Il livello di Gomez e Ilicic va bene per giocare nell'Atalanta, non nel Milan. È questo l'errore di fondo.
Quando un giocatore passa dell'Atalanta al Milan il salto è enorme sotto tutti i punti di vista. Lo vediamo coi vari Conti Kessie e compagnia.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il livello di Gomez e Ilicic va bene per giocare nell'Atalanta, non nel Milan. È questo l'errore di fondo.
> Quando un giocatore passa dell'Atalanta al Milan il salto è enorme sotto tutti i punti di vista. Lo vediamo coi vari Conti Kessie e compagnia.



ma oggi siamo ai livelli dell'atalanta e non a caso ci contendiamo il 4 posto con atalanta, lazio ecc sono convinto che un kessie dato in mano a spalletti te lo ritrovi a fare l'incursore al posto di naingollan non al posto di brozovic a fare lo smistatore di gioco


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Veramente credi di avere una buona rosa ? Questa rosa e' mediocre come il suo allenatore, ma poteva tranquillamente arrivare al 4 posto con un altro allenatore visto questo campionato ridicolo.
> Il fatto che siano chiamati in nazionale non significa che siano forti ... , parliamo di gente come chala, kessie,rodirguez, lo si vede in campo quello che fanno e sanno fare.," poca roba".
> 
> 
> ...



non so dove tu abbia vissuto negli ultimi tempi ma suso ha iniziato a giocare bene proprio sotto la guida di gapserini ai tempi del genoa


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma oggi siamo ai livelli dell'atalanta e non a casa ci contendiamo il posto con atalanta, lazio ecc sono convinto che un kessie dato in mano a spalletti te lo ritrovi a fare l'incursore al posto di naingollan non al posto di brozovic a fare lo smistatore di gioco



Lo siamo di fatto, ma le pressioni e le aspettative sono ben diverse.
Quando si arriva al dunque, quando cioè la pressione della piazza è massima e la maglia pesa di più, questi giocatori si afflosciano.

Se giochi nell'Atalanta, oltre ad avere la fame del voler arrivare, non hai la pressione dei risultati. Se arrivi quarto o sesto va bene uguale. Anche settimo, non muore nessuno.

Al Milan è un altro mondo e devi essere, o diventare, un giocatore vero.

Poi ragazzi che devo dire, vorrei avere codesto ottimismo e pensare che basti cambiare allenatore. Sarebbe la situazione più semplice.

Invece temo che Suso valga un Ba, Chalanoglu uno Ziege, purtroppo.


----------



## Kdkobain (29 Aprile 2019)

Nessuno tiene infatti in conto l'aspetto psicologico, vero problema principale che unito alla poco pazienza dei tifosi (affamati di vittorie dopo anni di magra) divora letteralmente un atleta al primo errore proiettandolo in una spirale di negatività che ne mina l'autostima ed il rendimento. La maglia del milan, seppure di tessuto tecnico come le altre pesa molto di più di quella di un Atalanta, Torino o Sampdoria. Quello preoccupante è che questi giocatori, sotto pressione si sciolgono come neve al sole.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (29 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> *non so dove tu abbia vissuto negli ultimi tempi* ma suso ha iniziato a giocare bene proprio sotto la guida di gapserini ai tempi del genoa



non credo ti possa interessare..

comunque hai ragione, rinnoviamo a suso fiducia e contratto perche' sicuramente con il prossimo allenatore giochera' bene.
avanti con questa fanatstica rosa , cambiamo il solo mediocre gattuso tutto si risolvera'.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Lo siamo di fatto, ma le pressioni e le aspettative sono ben diverse.
> Quando si arriva al dunque, quando cioè la pressione della piazza è massima e la maglia pesa di più, questi giocatori si afflosciano.
> 
> Se giochi nell'Atalanta, oltre ad avere la fame del voler arrivare, non hai la pressione dei risultati. Se arrivi quarto o sesto va bene uguale. Anche settimo, non muore nessuno.
> ...



tutto giusto, siamo d'accordo ma questo non ha niente a che fare con l'esseri allenati male, chala e suso fanno l'esterno a tutto campo quando esterni di corsa non lo sono, la pressione ti porta a calciare male le punizioni come avviene con chala, ma se ti chiedono di ripiegare fino alla linea dei terzini quelli sono dettami tattici richiesti dall'allenatore non dalla pressione dell'ambiente.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> non credo ti possa interessare..
> 
> comunque hai ragione, rinnoviamo a suso fiducia e contratto perche' sicuramente con il prossimo allenatore giochera' bene.
> avanti con questa fanatstica rosa , cambiamo il solo mediocre gattuso tutto si risolvera'.



ma cosa dici? dove ho scritto rinnoviamo a suso, ma i concetti li afferri? Ho detto squadra di gente normale allenata male da gattuso, suso con gasperini si è esaltato è un dato di fatto, stessa cosa dicasi per kessie, conti, caldara ecc ergo sono utilizzati male. Da cosa deduci che vorrei tenere suso a tutti i costi, ho scritto suso top player?
Buttiamola sempre in caciara e sull'ironia spicciola, non si riesce mai a fare un discorso sensato


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> tutto giusto, siamo d'accordo ma questo non ha niente a che fare con l'esseri allenati male, chala e suso fanno l'esterno a tutto campo quando esterni di corsa non lo sono, la pressione ti porta a calciare male le punizioni come avviene con chala, ma se ti chiedono di ripiegare fino alla linea dei terzini quelli sono dettami tattici richiesti dall'allenatore non dalla pressione dell'ambiente.



Suso e Hakan hanno girato tutti in ruoli del campo ormai. Manca solo che mettano i guanti.
A me non pare un problema di dettami tattici.
Pare un problema di qualità e personalità soprattutto.

Mi ricorda davvero la storia di Ziege che in tre anni giocò da terzino, esterno a tutta fascia, ala e perfino attaccante, sempre facendo costantemente schifo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Suso e Hakan hanno girato tutti in ruoli del campo ormai. Manca solo che mettano i guanti.
> A me non pare un problema di dettami tattici.
> Pare un problema di qualità e personalità soprattutto.



ma non è che basta solo spostarli di ruolo eh, bisogna implementare i movimenti relativamente agli altri giocatori, non è che le triangolazioni, le famose catene nascono cambiando i numerini nelle formazioni


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma non è che basta solo spostarli di ruolo eh, bisogna implementare i movimenti relativamente agli altri giocatori, non è che le triangolazioni, le famose catene nascono cambiando i numerini nelle formazioni



Non parliamo però di omini del Subbuteo. Penso che si esageri guardando al calcio in questo modo.
Questi giocatori devono anche mettere del loro, avere qualità a prescindere e tirarle fuori.
Capissi se giocassero poco, allora potremmo parlare di scarsa fiducia, ma questi non ne saltano una e vengono sempre difesi.

Ripeto, non è che forse sono semplicemente scarsi per giocare nel Milan?
Suso e Hakan sono anche giocatori di qualità, secondo me, ma ci vuole altro per poter giocare bene nel Milan, ci vuole quella forza caratteriale, la personalità, che fa la differenza tra un giocatore da Genoa o Atalanta o Villarreal e uno da Milan.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non parliamo però di omini del Subbuteo. Penso che si esageri guardando al calcio in questo modo.
> Questi giocatori devono anche mettere del loro, avere qualità a prescindere e tirarle fuori.
> Capissi se giocassero poco, allora potremmo parlare di scarsa fiducia, ma questi non ne saltano una e vengono sempre difesi.
> 
> ...



sono d'accordo se fossimo il milan delle 7 champiosn, ma il milan di cui parli è un milan che oggi non esiste piu, l'ultima champion risale al 2007 siamo al 2019 sono passati 12 anni non un giorno. Suso e chala sono giocatori che giocano in un milan che contende il 4 posto all'atalanta, alla lazietta e alla romentta come vengono chiamate qui dentro, al torino, in questo contesto suso e chala possono essere utili ma devono essere esaltati dal gioco corale perchè appunto non sono campioni che ti risolvono le partite da soli.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo se fossimo il milan delle 7 champiosn, ma il milan di cui parli è un milan che oggi non esiste piu, l'ultima champion risale al 2007 siamo al 2019 sono passati 12 anni non un giorno. Suso e chala sono giocatori che giocano in un milan che contende il 4 posto all'atalanta, alla lazietta e alla romentta come vengono chiamate qui dentro, al torino, in questo contesto suso e chala possono essere utili ma devono essere esaltati dal gioco corale perchè appunto non sono campioni che ti risolvono le partite da soli.



Discorsi già fatto altre volte. La maglia del Milan pesa, puoi indossarla solo se sei un campione o un giovane che lo può diventare.
Se sei un giocatore normale farai sempre schifo. Anche se non siamo più il Milan che vinceva le Champions, purtroppo.

Per me Suso e Hakan non hanno la personalità per giocare nel Milan. Però capisco che siano punti di vista diversi di vedere il medesimo problema.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Discorsi già fatto altre volte. La maglia del Milan pesa, puoi indossarla solo se sei un campione o un giovane che lo può diventare.
> Se sei un giocatore normale farai sempre schifo. Anche se non siamo più il Milan che vinceva le Champions, purtroppo.
> 
> Per me Suso e Hakan non hanno la personalità per giocare nel Milan. Però capisco che siano punti di vista diversi di vedere il medesimo problema.



ripeto, tutto giusto quello che dici e sono d'accordo, ma il peso della maglia ti fa tremare le gambe quando devi battere un rigore, una punizione ecc se non ci sono schemi offensivi minimi, non chiedo fraseggi alla guardiola, il problema non è della pressione .
Io la colpa, alla fine, non la do manco a gattuso perchè questa è una rosa che col gioco di gattuso non c'entra niente, gattuso con suso , chala, paqueta non sa cosa farci, a gattuso gli devi dare i perisic, i salah, i chiesa, già un gervinho qualsiasi sarebbe più utile per gattuso.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> E' scandaloso come un non allenatore abbia trasformato dei buoni e altri non fenomeni ma che in questo campionato potevano bastare, in dei brocchi clamorosi senza idee e ormai senza voglia.
> 
> Non c'è bisogno di fare la lista di chi sta deludendo, possiamo solo salvare Paqueta (che comunque lo sta gestendo malissimo) Piatek (messo in panchina... pazzesco...), Romagnoli (che ha sbottato) e Baka (che senza Champions ci saluta).
> 
> ...



In questo terremoto tecnico diviene ancora più difficile capire chi sia da confermare e chi da cestinare.
Comunque i valori dei singoli grosso modo qua sul forum li abbiamo inquadrati per bene .


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Discorsi già fatto altre volte. La maglia del Milan pesa, puoi indossarla solo se sei un campione o un giovane che lo può diventare.
> Se sei un giocatore normale farai sempre schifo. Anche se non siamo più il Milan che vinceva le Champions, purtroppo.
> 
> Per me Suso e Hakan non hanno la personalità per giocare nel Milan. Però capisco che siano punti di vista diversi di vedere il medesimo problema.



In senso assoluto hai ragionissima.
Se potessimo fare ciò che vorremmo e senza vincoli è chiaro che forse butteremmo nel cestino il 75% della rosa e sono ottimista in questa percentuale.
Purtroppo poi però una costruzione della rosa vive anche di altri aspetti dove bisogna stare attenti a non fare minusvalenze o a volte si è prigionieri dei contratti o , peggio ancora, del fpf.
Ti lancio questa provocazione però che tanta provocazione forse non è : due anni fa eravamo tutti là a fare ironia su politano che spesso ci veniva accostato anche perchè avevamo suso nella sua versione migliore.
Oggi, due anni dopo, politano pare il buono e suso il cesso.
Forse la verità sta nel mezzo ma di certo un progetto tecnico fallimentare distrugge il valore di un giocatore.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In senso assoluto hai ragionissima.
> Se potessimo fare ciò che vorremmo e senza vincoli è chiaro che forse butteremmo nel cestino il 75% della rosa e sono ottimista in questa percentuale.
> Purtroppo poi però una costruzione della rosa vive anche di altri aspetti dove bisogna stare attenti a non fare minusvalenze o a volte si è prigionieri dei contratti o , peggio ancora, del fpf.
> Ti lancio questa provocazione però che tanta provocazione forse non è : due anni fa eravamo tutti là a fare ironia su politano che spesso ci veniva accostato anche perchè avevamo suso nella sua versione migliore.
> ...



Noi veniamo da anni tribolati e la rosa non ha proprio né capo né coda. Sinceramente non ne faccio nemmeno una colpa dei dirigenti perché le squadre si costruiscono nel tempo e con coerenza nel tempo. Cambiando tre proprietà in tre anni diventa difficile pretendere pure.
Adesso però finiamo la stagione e, almeno sembra, avranno tempo e modo per programmare bene. Quindi da parte mia gli alibi sono finiti.

Su Politano, l'Inter l'ha preso come rincalzo, non ha mai avuto responsabilità né pressioni, il posto se lo è guadagnato. Se vogliamo fare un paragone, l'Inter ha preso Politano e noi Castillejo. 

Suso dovrebbe essere la nostra stella e fare le giocate decisive quando conta, è tra i più esperti e pagati della rosa.
Per me non è all'altezza. Andava bene quando era un giovane, uscito anche a sorpresa, ma da quando gli viene chiesto di essere leader e decisivo si è afflosciato. 
Ti dirò che penso dovesse rimanere come riserva farebbe bene.

È giocatore di qualità, è indiscutibile, però basta?


----------



## MarcoG (29 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ripeto sempre che non stiamo affrontando la Premier..la lotta per il 4° posto ce la giochiamo con Roma, Lazio, Atalanta e Torino...che non si potessero fare 4-5 punti in più con il nostro organico è folle dai...non parliamo del gioco indegno espresso tutto l'anno...
> 
> Cioè raga, ma ci rendiamo conto che abbiamo fatto pena in casa contro squadra da retrocessione??



Si ma ciò non toglie che siano giocatori modesti e non superiori alle nostre concorrenti... Inter e Roma stanno sopra, con o senza allenatore, i giocatori presi singolarmente giocavano anche con Di Francesco... La lazio è costruita meglio, idem atalanta e torino..
Rosa vuol dire giocatori e modulo. I nostri sono leggermente superiori alla Lazio, sul livello della Roma, ma con una squadra incompleta e mal costruita. Questo prescindendo da Rino.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Noi veniamo da anni tribolati e la rosa non ha proprio né capo né coda. Sinceramente non ne faccio nemmeno una colpa dei dirigenti perché le squadre si costruiscono nel tempo e con coerenza nel tempo. Cambiando tre proprietà in tre anni diventa difficile pretendere pure.
> Adesso però finiamo la stagione e, almeno sembra, avranno tempo e modo per programmare bene. Quindi da parte mia gli alibi sono finiti.
> 
> Su Politano, l'Inter l'ha preso come rincalzo, non ha mai avuto responsabilità né pressioni, il posto se lo è guadagnato. Se vogliamo fare un paragone, l'Inter ha preso Politano e noi Castillejo.
> ...



Ci aveva visto giusto il primo montella a piazzarlo sulla mattonella e a farlo giocare nel recinto di un 15x15.
Altro non sa fare e non gli si può chiedere.
Ieri l'ho visto correre senza palla per conquistare una seconda palla e fa pena con quei fianchi da lavandaia e quello scatto da 75enne affetto da artriti.
Gattuso gli ha chiesto qualcosa di diverso accentrandolo nel cuore del gioco e del campo e sta facendo disastri, arriva talmente affaticato da non riuscire nemmeno e mettere una palla nel corridoio per lanciare il compagno.
Il paragone tra politano e suso era solo circa le prestazini in un contesto che funziona e uno senza nè capo nè coda.
Gattuso di oggi è come il secondo montella : in confusione totale.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci aveva visto giusto il primo montella a piazzarlo sulla mattonella e a farlo giocare nel recinto di un 15x15.
> Altro non sa fare e non gli si può chiedere.
> Ieri l'ho visto correre senza palla per conquistare una seconda palla e fa pena con quei fianchi da lavandaia e quello scatto da 75enne affetto da artriti.
> Gattuso gli ha chiesto qualcosa di diverso accentrandolo nel cuore del gioco e del campo e sta facendo disastri, arriva talmente affaticato da non riuscire nemmeno e mettere una palla nel corridoio per lanciare il compagno.
> ...



Già. Che poi codesto è anche il problema per cui non riusciamo a pressare alti. Perché i nostri attaccanti li infilano con due passaggi.
Suso è un giocatore bellino, a me ricorda Morfeo, o Recoba, se alzi la posta in palio non è all'altezza. Va bene in un Genoa per la salvezza o in un Milan da metà classifica, in un Milan da Champions può fare al massimo la riserva.

La confusione deriva dalle capacità dell'allenatore ma non solo, anche dal fatto che i giocatori non reagiscono, hanno proprio la linea piatta.
Ricordi Lippi interista?


----------



## Manue (29 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso non è da Milan, su questo siamo tutti d'accordo.

L'80% della rosa è da spedire altrove, 
neanche Conte li risolleverebbe...


----------



## Manue (29 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ripeto sempre che non stiamo affrontando la Premier..la lotta per il 4° posto ce la giochiamo con Roma, Lazio, Atalanta e Torino...che non si potessero fare 4-5 punti in più con il nostro organico è folle dai...non parliamo del gioco indegno espresso tutto l'anno...
> 
> Cioè raga, ma ci rendiamo conto che abbiamo fatto pena in casa contro squadra da retrocessione??



Se recrimini sui punti persi, 
lo possono fare tutti.

La Lazio ha perso 1-2 con il Chievo già retrocesso...

E' difficile fare questo tipo di discorso... a meno che non sei la Juve.


----------



## MarcoG (29 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> sono giocatori normali allenati mali, non credo che qualcuno pensi che chala con un altro allenatore possa tramutarsi in rui costa pero forse con un gasperini chala potrebbe giocare ai livelli di ilicic e suso ai livelli di gomez



Allora, lasciamo stare che con te di solito concordo su tutto, e stavolta non è diverso... ma Chala qualcuno me lo deve spiegare. Io questo l'ho visto giocare prima che venisse da noi e non su youtube... gli ho visto battere i calci piazzati... qualche sprazzo lo ha mostrato anche lo scorso anno anche se in partite contate. Come faccia ora a non riuscire a colpire un pallone da fermo io non lo capirò mai.


----------



## Goro (29 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci aveva visto giusto il primo montella a piazzarlo sulla mattonella e a farlo giocare nel recinto di un 15x15.
> Altro non sa fare e non gli si può chiedere.
> Ieri l'ho visto correre senza palla per conquistare una seconda palla e fa pena con quei fianchi da lavandaia e quello scatto da 75enne affetto da artriti.
> Gattuso gli ha chiesto qualcosa di diverso accentrandolo nel cuore del gioco e del campo e sta facendo disastri, arriva talmente affaticato da non riuscire nemmeno e mettere una palla nel corridoio per lanciare il compagno.
> ...



Politano non è tutto questo granchè, in ogni caso... non credo sarebbero contenti in molti di spendere 20 milioni per lui


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Se recrimini sui punti persi,
> lo possono fare tutti.
> 
> La Lazio ha perso 1-2 con il Chievo già retrocesso...
> ...



E allora parlo di rose..in due anni lazio e atalanta sono state saccheggiate e pure la roma ha fatto più cessioni che colpi..noi abbiamo speso 4-5 milioni e la rosa è inferiore?
Secondo monte ingaggi della serie a....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Allora, lasciamo stare che con te di solito concordo su tutto, e stavolta non è diverso... ma Chala qualcuno me lo deve spiegare. Io questo l'ho visto giocare prima che venisse da noi e non su youtube... gli ho visto battere i calci piazzati... qualche sprazzo lo ha mostrato anche lo scorso anno anche se in partite contate. Come faccia ora a non riuscire a colpire un pallone da fermo io non lo capirò mai.



su chala incidono due aspetti:

il lavoro dispendioso in fase difensiva richiesta da gattuso 

e la pressione della maglia, ti riporto uno stralcio di una sua intervista:



> lei è arrivato portandosi dietro l’etichetta di grande specialista, eppure al Milan non è ancora riuscito a segnare. Come mai?
> “È anche una questione di pressione. “Punizione” è forse la prima parola d’italiano che ho imparato. Tutti a dirmi: “Hakan segni, Hakan segni”. Ma conosco le mie statistiche, in Germania avrò fatto 15 gol, gli avversari cercavano di non fare fallo sennò io segnavo”.“Non so se sono un mago, ma sono fortissimo: in Germania ho segnato 15 volte su calcio piazzato, non credo che Pjanic e Messi siano molto meglio. Però devo dire che tutta questa pressione mi ha un po’ condizionato. Punizione, gol. Sembrava fosse scontato, quando tiravo io. Non lo era affatto. Ma tornerò a segnare”.


----------



## Manue (29 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> sono giocatori normali allenati mali, non credo che qualcuno pensi che chala con un altro allenatore possa tramutarsi in rui costa pero forse con un gasperini chala potrebbe giocare ai livelli di ilicic e suso ai livelli di gomez



Ilicic è più forte di Suso, in valori assoluti...

fisicamente più forte, gioca anche di destro, ha dribbling, ha fantasia, vede gioco, corre, e può svariare.

Suso? 
Quando in forma dribla, ma deve giocare sempre li e non deve toccare la palla di destro.
Corsa non ne ha, fisicamente è leggero, fantasia? forse in altre cose, vede gioco? no, tiene palla. Svaria? manco per sbaglio, 
solo quando torna negli spogliatoi lascia la sua zona di campo.


----------



## Manue (29 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E allora parlo di rose..in due anni lazio e atalanta sono state saccheggiate e pure la roma ha fatto più cessioni che colpi..noi abbiamo speso 4-5 milioni e la rosa è inferiore?
> Secondo monte ingaggi della serie a....



E non è con i milioni spesi che decidi i valori dei giocatori..

per te Gasperini al Milan con questa rosa farebbe bene ?


----------



## MarcoG (29 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> su chala incidono due aspetti:
> 
> il lavoro dispendioso in fase difensiva richiesta da gattuso
> 
> e la pressione della maglia, ti riporto uno stralcio di una sua intervista:



Questo va tenuto, in ogni caso. Sarò impopolare, ma va provato con un altro allenatore....


----------



## iceman. (29 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Gattuso non è da Milan, su questo siamo tutti d'accordo.
> 
> L'80% della rosa è da spedire altrove,
> neanche Conte li risolleverebbe...



Probabile, ma saresti terzo/quarto in carrozza.


----------



## MarcoG (29 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> per te Gasperini al Milan con questa rosa farebbe bene ?



Mi renderebbe più facile andargli contro. Da rossonero, mi si stringe il cuore quando leggo insulti a Gattuso. Non parlo di critiche, che ci stanno, ma della mancanza di rispetto per un uomo, prima ancora che per una nostra bandiera. Idem con Pippo. 

Basta bandiere, questo prima di tutto, per non soffrire il doppio.


----------



## Manue (29 Aprile 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Probabile, ma saresti terzo/quarto in carrozza.



Non avremo mai la controprova, ma per me no.
Gli attuali giocatori sono totalmente inadatti per il gioco di Conte.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Politano non è tutto questo granchè, in ogni caso... non credo sarebbero contenti in molti di spendere 20 milioni per lui



Esatto, politano non è granchè.
Il dramma è proprio questo : politano non è granchè, d'ambrosio non è granchè, lautaro non è meglio di piatek, vecino non è meglio di tanti nostri......
Eppure l'inter lo scorso anno è arrivata quarta e quest'anno si appresta a diventare la terza forza del campionato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ilicic è più forte di Suso, in valori assoluti...
> 
> fisicamente più forte, gioca anche di destro, ha dribbling, ha fantasia, vede gioco, corre, e può svariare.
> 
> ...



suso l'ho paragonato a gomez, mezza stagione giocata col gasp al genoa 6 gol e 2 assit


----------



## iceman. (29 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non avremo mai la controprova, ma per me no.
> Gli attuali giocatori sono totalmente inadatti per il gioco di Conte.



Di certo abbiamo la conferma che Gattuso è incapace.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esatto, politano non è granchè.
> Il dramma è proprio questo : politano non è granchè, d'ambrosio non è granchè, lautaro non è meglio di piatek, vecino non è meglio di tanti nostri......
> Eppure l'inter lo scorso anno è arrivata quarta e quest'anno si appresta a diventare la terza forza del campionato.



l'inter è l'esempio che se prendi un allenatore devi cercare di costruire una squadra secondo la sua filosofia, l'anno scorso hanno sculato per raggiungere il 4 posto, quest'anno è bastato un naingollan in versione tabagista e discotecaro incallito per migliorare la situazione e andare in coppa piu agevolmente.


----------



## jacky (29 Aprile 2019)

Il calcio è un gioco di squadra.
E senza la squadra i singoli vanno in enorme difficoltà, tranne rari casi. Rarissimi direi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> E non è con i milioni spesi che decidi i valori dei giocatori..
> 
> per te Gasperini al Milan con questa rosa farebbe bene ?



Non lo so, però Kessie, Conti e Caldara con lui parevano fenomeni...idem Cristante..a me Gasp non piace, però credo sia un allenatore..il nostro credo sia un dilettante


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> l'inter è l'esempio che se prendi un allenatore devi cercare di costruire una squadra secondo la sua filosofia, l'anno scorso hanno sculato per raggiungere il 4 posto, quest'anno è bastatto un naingollan in versione tabagista e discotecaro incallito per migliorare la situazione e andare in coppa piu agevolmente.



Esatto, volevo dire proprio questo.
Quello che ha fatto e fa l'inter ha una maledetta logica.
Il tecnico prima ha valorizzato ciò che aveva e ora tassello dopo tassello stanno migliorando.


----------



## Manue (29 Aprile 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Di certo abbiamo la conferma che Gattuso è incapace.



Su questo siamo d'accordo, 
e mi dispiace perché Rino è ha contribuito a regalarmi troppe gioie.


----------



## MarcoG (29 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> l'inter è l'esempio che se prendi un allenatore devi cercare di costruire una squadra secondo la sua filosofia, l'anno scorso hanno sculato per raggiungere il 4 posto, quest'anno è bastatto un naingollan in versione tabagista e discotecaro incallito per migliorare la situazione e andare in coppa piu agevolmente.



Considera, in aggiunta, che la nostra rosa è incompleta per qualsiasi modulo...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Considera, in aggiunta, che la nostra rosa è incompleta per qualsiasi modulo...



certo, ecco perche ho detto che alla fine non è manco tutta colpa di gattuso, perche rino questa squadra non può allenarla, di suso e chala non sa che farsene, avesse avuto un chiesa a destra e uno a sinistra forse il 4 posto sarebbe arrivato. Leo e rino hanno visione diverse, è doveroso mettere l'allenatore giusto per la visione di leo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Aprile 2019)

dietro oggi successo vi è la programmazione. Proprietà, dirigenza, allenatore che remano nella stessa direzione e con idee condivise. I successi (a parte rarissime occasioni) necessitano anche di tempo, nel calcio di almeno 3-4 anni. Abbiamo cambiato tre proprietà, tre dirigenze e due allenatori in tre anni, cosa vi aspettavate? Gattuso ha le sue colpe ci mancherebbe, ma questa era la storia di un fallimento annunciato. Fra 1 mese termina il campionato e speriamo finalmente di modellare una squadra per l'allenatore che verrà. 

Secondo me ci sarà una vera e propria rivoluzione con tanti giocatori che ci saluteranno.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esatto, volevo dire proprio questo.
> Quello che ha fatto e fa l'inter ha una maledetta logica.
> Il tecnico prima ha valorizzato ciò che aveva e ora tassello dopo tassello stanno migliorando.



l'acquisto del ninja ha permesso di mettere stabilmente brozovic nei due di centrocampo, avessero avuto un kessie al posto di questo naingollan starebbero battagliando per il secondo posto.


----------



## Victorss (29 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In questo terremoto tecnico diviene ancora più difficile capire chi sia da confermare e chi da cestinare.
> Comunque i valori dei singoli grosso modo qua sul forum li abbiamo inquadrati per bene .



Se c è una cosa a cui è servito sto schifo è a capire chi deve essere ceduto. Se non si arriva in Champions bisogna essere spietati. Io cederei prima di tutti Chalanoglu (che ho sempre difeso), Suso, Ricardo Rodriguez, Biglia, Borini, Laxalt e pure Donnarumma.
Sono stufo di vedere in campo gente che sbaglia passaggi di due metri, che passa la palla agli avversari e che non sa tirare un calcio d angolo. Questi di certo non sono problemi tattici dovuti all allenatore che comunque ha le sue colpe.


----------



## Victorss (29 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Mi renderebbe più facile andargli contro. Da rossonero, mi si stringe il cuore quando leggo insulti a Gattuso. Non parlo di critiche, che ci stanno, ma della mancanza di rispetto per un uomo, prima ancora che per una nostra bandiera. Idem con Pippo.
> 
> Basta bandiere, questo prima di tutto, per non soffrire il doppio.



Assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## sette (29 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Gattuso non è da Milan, su questo siamo tutti d'accordo.
> 
> L'80% della rosa è da spedire altrove,
> neanche Conte li risolleverebbe...



Quoto alla grande.

Questo allenatore + questa squadra hanno i punti che si meritano.


----------



## Manue (29 Aprile 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Se c è una cosa a cui è servito sto schifo è a capire chi deve essere ceduto. Se non si arriva in Champions bisogna essere spietati. Io cederei prima di tutti Chalanoglu (che ho sempre difeso), Suso, Ricardo Rodriguez, Biglia, Borini, Laxalt e pure Donnarumma.
> Sono stufo di vedere in campo gente che sbaglia passaggi di due metri, che passa la palla agli avversari e che non sa tirare un calcio d angolo. Questi di certo non sono problemi tattici dovuti all allenatore che comunque ha le sue colpe.



La campagna acquisti di Mirabelli, 2 anni dopo, un completo fallimento...


----------



## Victorss (29 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> La campagna acquisti di Mirabelli, 2 anni dopo, un completo fallimento...



Già..io ero tra quelli che sostenevano che per vedere se Mirabelli avesse sbagliato bisognava dare tempo almeno due anni.
Purtroppo quasi tutti i giocatori che ha acquistato chi più chi meno hanno fallito miseramente. Gli unici che salvo sono Conti (perché si è rotto tutto), Reina, Kessie. Il resto è da buttare nel water e tirare lo sciacquone.


----------



## MarcoG (29 Aprile 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Già..io ero tra quelli che sostenevano che per vedere se Mirabelli avesse sbagliato bisognava dare tempo almeno due anni.
> Purtroppo quasi tutti i giocatori che ha acquistato chi più chi meno hanno fallito miseramente. Gli unici che salvo sono Conti (perché si è rotto tutto), Reina, Kessie. Il resto è da buttare nel water e tirare lo sciacquone.



Sono confuso sul punto. Ti darei ragione, ma poi guardo l'anagrafica di mezza rosa e mi rendo conto che Musacchio, il più vecchio, ha 28 anni. Data la situazione mi riservo di valutare tra un anno l'evoluzione di questi ragazzi, che allo stato attuale non sono da Milan, sia chiaro.


----------



## Victorss (29 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Sono confuso sul punto. Ti darei ragione, ma poi guardo l'anagrafica di mezza rosa e mi rendo conto che Musacchio, il più vecchio, ha 28 anni. Data la situazione mi riservo di valutare tra un anno l'evoluzione di questi ragazzi, che allo stato attuale non sono da Milan, sia chiaro.



Io credo che ormai la maggior parte di questi ragazzi con la nostra maglia sia bruciata..gente come Chalanoglu è due anni che sbaglia passaggi a due metri e non c'entra la porta manco a piangere..Suso quanti anni è che fa sempre le stesse due cose e poi smette di giocare dopo 3 mesi? 
Sono stanco di aspettare che il ranocchio si trasformi in principe.. Paquetá ha 21 anni ma si vede che è forte e che ha personalità. Idem Cutrone, idem Piatek.
Soprattutto quei due, e forse pure Donnarumma, non hanno il carattere e la personalità per giocare nel Milan.


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> E' scandaloso come un non allenatore abbia trasformato dei buoni e altri non fenomeni ma che in questo campionato potevano bastare, in dei brocchi clamorosi senza idee e ormai senza voglia.
> 
> Non c'è bisogno di fare la lista di chi sta deludendo, possiamo solo salvare Paqueta (che comunque lo sta gestendo malissimo) Piatek (messo in panchina... pazzesco...), Romagnoli (che ha sbottato) e Baka (che senza Champions ci saluta).
> 
> ...




Purtroppo si crea un circolo vizioso

la squadra perde------->i giocatori acquisiscono mentalità negativa e rassegnazione----->arrivano nuovi giocatori che non hanno mai vinto o che sono ancora giovani-------->assorbono la mentalità negativa esistente------->la squadra perde------>i giocatori acquisiscono mentalità negativa e rassegnazione------->arrivano nuovi giocatori che non hanno mai vinto o che sono ancora giovani-------->assorbono la mentalità negativa esistente-------->la squadra perde------>i giocatori acquisiscono mentalità negativa e rassegnazione------->arrivano nuovi giocatori che non hanno mai vinto o che sono ancora giovani-------->assorbono la mentalità negativa esistente


L'unico modo per spezzare con certezza questa catena (tenendo comunque alta la guardia) è prendere dei campioni nel vivo della loro carriera.
Minimo, ma proprio minimo, ne devi prendere due e meglio se tre, altrimenti subiscono l'effetto Higuain. Anziché fare gruppo, quel singolo campione si sente solo a predicare nel deserto.

Idealmente, il piano A e la formula migliore è il 3+3: tre campioni e tre giovani che vanno dal promettente (tipo Tonali) al forte (tipo Milinkovic-Savic).

Possono essere 1 campione affermato come Sané e 2 in fase discendente ma decisivi come Fabregas e Ramos, con 3 giovani come Tonali, Milinkovic-Savic e Saint-Maximin.
Oppure 2 campioni come Isco e Alexis Sanchez e 1 in calo ma decisivo come Modric, e 3 giovani come Sensi, Duncan ed Everton.

Così avresti uno zoccolo duro suddiviso in tre fasce:

prima: il campione/i campioni affermati che danno certezze e vigore
seconda: il campione/i campioni esperti che danno mentalità ed esperienza
terza: i giovani promettenti che danno entusiasmo per la possibilità di crescere sotto l'ala protettiva dei campioni


Diventerebbe così questo zoccolo duro a essere il cuore della squadra, il nuovo centro focale e carismatico di tutto lo spogliatoio. La catena della negatività verrebbe definitivamente spezzata. La nuova base sovrasterebbe totalmente quella vecchia spazzandola via.


Il piano B rispetto a tutto questo (più rischioso, ma che potrebbe comunque rivelarsi efficace) è avere semplicemente 2 campioni. Anche in parabola discendente, purché tu li abbia e possano ancora fare la differenza.
La Juventus nel 2011-12 aveva fatto più o meno così: Pirlo e Buffon i due campioni in fase discendente ma ancora decisivi, e Vucinic che era considerato un mezzo campione inespresso. Lichtsteiner e Vidal i due giovani a cui aggiungere Marchisio già in rosa.


Fate caso che il Milan finché aveva Piatek e Paquetà in campo insieme, e poco prima che Gattuso li imbrigliasse troppo tatticamente, stava tenendo botta per il terzo/quarto posto. In mancanza di due campioni è infatti sufficiente (seppur statiscamente e tecnicamente molto più difficile) che ci siano due giocatori ad avere comunque un rendimento come tali.
L'Udinese si qualificava in Champions fin quando aveva due elementi che giocavano da campioni (Di Natale e Sanchez). 
L'Inter l'anno scorso è andata in Champions con la formula del 3+3: Icardi, Perisic e Handanovic (che hanno giocato da campioni) più Skrinar, Cancelo e Rafinha.
L'Atalanta che potrebbe arrivare quarta è trascinata da Papu Gomez e Zapata (sempre due).


Sono tutti schemi ricorrenti da cui è impossibile sfuggire.
Il calcio è materia più semplice di quel che si creda, al netto di tutti gli arzigogolii tattici-tecnici che ci facciamo.


----------



## enigmistic02 (29 Aprile 2019)

Non mi interessa né sparare sulla croce rossa, né individuare capri espiatori o fare analisi dettate dall'emotività del tifoso "livello medio-basso".
Se vogliamo fare un'analisi seria e un minimo approfondita, allora possiamo serenamente ammettere che nessuno dei nostri è scarso in senso assoluto. Alcuni giocano spesso fuori posizione o sono costretti a cambiarla rimanendo con pochissimi punti di riferimento tattici, molti altri pagano di conseguenza, direi che in generale il cattivo assemblamento della rosa sia il principale "colpevole". E probabilmente anche l'incipit estremamente difensivo e rinunciatario del mister, che dopo un inizio di stagione all'insegna dei gol (fatti e subiti), ha iniziato a tirare la coperta verso il basso. Si paga anche una scarsa forza mentale di gruppo, ho la sensazione che manchino in campo dei veri e propri leader emotivi che gridino e trascinino tutti gli altri, specialmente nei momenti di difficoltà.

Manca più di ogni cosa atletismo in ogni reparto, specialmente sulle fasce: oggi se non hai calciatori che arano gli esterni, fai fatica a ribaltare le azioni, a darne rapidamente verticalità e proprio la carenza di questo, in un calcio moderno fatto di velocità e continue transizioni, la paghi a carissimo prezzo, col risultato evidente di una squadra impostata si con baricentro bassissimo, ma piatta e senza sbocchi, e scarso movimento SENZA palla, quindi poco presente in area avversaria.
Molto emotivi entrambi, Suso e Chalanoglu sono due calciatori di buon livello, a cui è stato chiesto di trascinare la squadra quando è ovvio che siano due ragazzi che necessitino di seguire un traino. Il primo ha un fisico pesante e non mi sembra irreprensibile da un punto di vista dell'etica lavorativa (ma potrei sbagliarmi), il secondo è un gestore di palla che dovrebbe essere impiegato a centrocampo e a cui viene chiesto di saltare l'uomo e cambiare passo, pur non avendone le caratteristiche.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (29 Aprile 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> E' scandaloso come un non allenatore abbia trasformato dei buoni e altri non fenomeni ma che in questo campionato potevano bastare, in dei brocchi clamorosi senza idee e ormai senza voglia.
> 
> Non c'è bisogno di fare la lista di chi sta deludendo, possiamo solo salvare Paqueta (che comunque lo sta gestendo malissimo) Piatek (messo in panchina... pazzesco...), Romagnoli (che ha sbottato) e Baka (che senza Champions ci saluta).
> 
> ...



Non ha funzionato perchè Gattuso ha sempre proposto un 4-3-3 con giocatori di fascia da bassa
classifica, 2 campionati giocati con RR e Chalanouglo sulla sinistra e Calabria e Suso sulla destra
in pratica giochi sempre senza fasce, chiaro che non puoi vincere le partite cosi, ed alla fine anche
la dorsale centrale che non sono campioni ma buoni giocatori(Donnarumma,Romagnoli,Baka,kessie
Paqueta,Piatek,Cutrone) sono stati risucchiati dal non gioco mai arrivato dalle fasce..
Gattuso è Pazzo.. giocare x 2 anni col 4-3-3 senza avere giocatori di fascia, e come giocare a 
a calcetto a 5 senza portiere..


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ripeto sempre che non stiamo affrontando la Premier..la lotta per il 4° posto ce la giochiamo con Roma, Lazio, Atalanta e Torino...che non si potessero fare 4-5 punti in più con il nostro organico è folle dai...non parliamo del gioco indegno espresso tutto l'anno...
> 
> Cioè raga, ma ci rendiamo conto che abbiamo fatto pena in casa contro squadra da retrocessione??



niente da aggiungere


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dico la mia. Gattuso è scarso, ok, ma rovesciamo un attimo il punto di vista.
> Lo faccio con un esempio.
> Nel 96 per ricostruire il Milan facemmo una campagna acquisti record prendendo Ba, Maini, Cruz, Kluivert, Cardone, Ziege, Lehmann, tutti giocatori che pagano cari e arrivarono com la fama di grandi promesse. In panchina avevamo Capello, non un pescivendolo qualunque, tornato dal Real.
> Arrivammo 12esimi.
> ...



questi erano scarsi. la serie A non scherzava all'epoca.
quelli di oggi son meglio di quelli del torino, lazio e roma però. è proprio una questione di avversari...


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Si ma ciò non toglie che siano giocatori modesti e non superiori alle nostre concorrenti... Inter e Roma stanno sopra, con o senza allenatore, i giocatori presi singolarmente giocavano anche con Di Francesco... La lazio è costruita meglio, idem atalanta e torino..
> Rosa vuol dire giocatori e modulo. I nostri sono leggermente superiori alla Lazio, sul livello della Roma, ma con una squadra incompleta e mal costruita. Questo prescindendo da Rino.



ma tu scambieresti davvero la rosa del milan con quella della roma?


----------



## MarcoG (29 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma tu scambieresti davvero la rosa del milan con quella della roma?



se dovessi allenare una delle due si, senza neanche pensarci. Se dovessi solo sommare il valore dei cartellini no. Con la roma ho in mente un paio di moduli che potrebbero funzionare, con il milan non me ne viene in mente neanche uno che possa funzionare.


----------



## sbrodola (29 Aprile 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Non mi interessa né sparare sulla croce rossa, né individuare capri espiatori o fare analisi dettate dall'emotività del tifoso "livello medio-basso".
> Se vogliamo fare un'analisi seria e un minimo approfondita, allora possiamo serenamente ammettere che nessuno dei nostri è scarso in senso assoluto. Alcuni giocano spesso fuori posizione o sono costretti a cambiarla rimanendo con pochissimi punti di riferimento tattici, molti altri pagano di conseguenza, direi che in generale il cattivo assemblamento della rosa sia il principale "colpevole". E probabilmente anche l'incipit estremamente difensivo e rinunciatario del mister, che dopo un inizio di stagione all'insegna dei gol (fatti e subiti), ha iniziato a tirare la coperta verso il basso. Si paga anche una scarsa forza mentale di gruppo, ho la sensazione che manchino in campo dei veri e propri leader emotivi che gridino e trascinino tutti gli altri, specialmente nei momenti di difficoltà.
> 
> Manca più di ogni cosa atletismo in ogni reparto, specialmente sulle fasce: oggi se non hai calciatori che arano gli esterni, fai fatica a ribaltare le azioni, a darne rapidamente verticalità e proprio la carenza di questo, in un calcio moderno fatto di velocità e continue transizioni, la paghi a carissimo prezzo, col risultato evidente di una squadra impostata si con baricentro bassissimo, ma piatta e senza sbocchi, e scarso movimento SENZA palla, quindi poco presente in area avversaria.
> Molto emotivi entrambi, Suso e Chalanoglu sono due calciatori di buon livello, a cui è stato chiesto di trascinare la squadra quando è ovvio che siano due ragazzi che necessitino di seguire un traino. Il primo ha un fisico pesante e non mi sembra irreprensibile da un punto di vista dell'etica lavorativa (ma potrei sbagliarmi), il secondo è un gestore di palla che dovrebbe essere impiegato a centrocampo e a cui viene chiesto di saltare l'uomo e cambiare passo, pur non avendone le caratteristiche.


Volevo scrivere qualcosa di simile, ma ho trovato prima il tuo commento.
Concordo su tutti. 
Abbiamo giocatori discreti, che garantiscono un rendimento medio, ma non eccellono in nulla, sono sempre sullo stesso ritmo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> se dovessi allenare una delle due si, senza neanche pensarci. Se dovessi solo sommare il valore dei cartellini no. Con la roma ho in mente un paio di moduli che potrebbero funzionare, con il milan non me ne viene in mente neanche uno che possa funzionare.



pure col milan puoi fare due tre moduli ma il problema resta sempre quello serve qualcuno che sappia insegnare i movimenti di attacco.


----------



## sipno (29 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> se dovessi allenare una delle due si, senza neanche pensarci. Se dovessi solo sommare il valore dei cartellini no. Con la roma ho in mente un paio di moduli che potrebbero funzionare, con il milan non me ne viene in mente neanche uno che possa funzionare.



Io col Milan farei un 4231 oppure un 4321..

Con la Roma preferirei spararmi in bocca.

Il Milan giocando male ha fatto punti e stava quarto... la Roma per fare punti ha dovuto cambiare mister.

Fino a quando c'era diFra si parlava di Roma scandalosa... 

Lo vogliamo dire che il mister ha fatto la differenza?


----------



## sipno (29 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> pure col milan puoi fare due tre moduli ma il problema resta sempre quello serve qualcuno che sappia insegnare i movimenti di attacco.



Quoto


----------



## Boomer (29 Aprile 2019)

Quando fai 5 punti su 21 disponibili la squadra non c'entra nulla visto che prima eri terzo.


----------



## MarcoG (29 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> pure col milan puoi fare due tre moduli ma il problema resta sempre quello serve qualcuno che sappia insegnare i movimenti di attacco.



Nessuno dei moduli utilizzati è funzionale ad un gioco d'attacco decente. Ti mancano le ali, hai attaccanti che non fanno gioco ma sono uomini goal e cross non ne arrivano. Hai gente lenta al centro, kessie e baka che sono privi di capacità di impostare, biglia che quando entra in campo è fosforo e non fisico. Non puoi fare un mix, perché baka se lo sposti smette di giocare, biglia se lo metti lo metti al massimo con kessie, ma non sai quanto tiene a livello fisico. Senza biglia ti serve uno che sappia fare un passaggio, allora ti tocca adattare suso e chala e sei punto e a capo. Il nostro problema è stato lo scarso rendimento dell'argentino, c'è poco da fare.

Siamo in serie A... ma hai suso che sul raddoppio non la scarica mai sul terzino e perde tempi d'attacco. Nessuno che batte le punizioni o i calci d'angolo. Puoi insegnare quello che vuoi, ma la rosa è costruita male per qualsiasi modulo; hai una panchina che non solo non è all'altezza, ma anche numericamente non è adeguata. La controprova l'avremo con il cambio allenatore, l'ennesimo, che sarà accusato di altre nefandezze.

Del resto, ad inizio anno eravamo tutti convinti che non si arrivava quarti. Non fatevi abbindolare dallo scarso rendimento di tutti, la rosa è quella che è.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Nessuno dei moduli utilizzati è funzionale ad un gioco d'attacco decente. Ti mancano le ali, hai attaccanti che non fanno gioco ma sono uomini goal e cross non ne arrivano. Hai gente lenta al centro, kessie e baka che sono privi di capacità di impostare, biglia che quando entra in campo è fosforo e non fisico. Non puoi fare un mix, perché baka se lo sposti smette di giocare, biglia se lo metti lo metti al massimo con kessie, ma non sai quanto tiene a livello fisico. Senza biglia ti serve uno che sappia fare un passaggio, allora ti tocca adattare suso e chala e sei punto e a capo. Il nostro problema è stato lo scarso rendimento dell'argentino, c'è poco da fare.
> 
> Siamo in serie A... ma hai suso che sul raddoppio non la scarica mai sul terzino e perde tempi d'attacco. Nessuno che batte le punizioni o i calci d'angolo. Puoi insegnare quello che vuoi, ma la rosa è costruita male per qualsiasi modulo; hai una panchina che non solo non è all'altezza, ma anche numericamente non è adeguata. La controprova l'avremo con il cambio allenatore, l'ennesimo, che sarà accusato di altre nefandezze.
> 
> Del resto, ad inizio anno eravamo tutti convinti che non si arrivava quarti. Non fatevi abbindolare dallo scarso rendimento di tutti, la rosa è quella che è.



la controprova non c'è ovviamente , ma se dai questa rosa ad un di francesco che gioca con lo stesso 4-3-3 con attaccanti a piedi invertiti sono convinto che vedremmo un gioco offensivo migliore, ovviamente prima di scatenare inutili flame non ho mica detto che con di francesco e questa rosa si vince il campionato.


----------



## MarcoG (29 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> la controprova non c'è ovviamente , ma se dai questa rosa ad un di francesco che gioca con lo stesso 4-3-3 con attaccanti a piedi invertiti sono convinto che vedremmo un gioco offensivo migliore, ovviamente prima di scatenare inutili flame non ho mica detto che con di francesco e questa rosa si vince il campionato.



Non avremo controprova perché ci sarà un altro mercato. Ma ti chiedo, ad inizio anno, vedevi il milan in che posizione? 

Il problema è questo, quando ha inciso Rino? allenati dal migliore allenatore del mondo eravamo quarti, forse anche terzi, questo è evidente, ma è altrettanto evidente che lo eravamo perché l'Inter ha avuto il suo periodo da fuori di testa, la Roma ha dovuto assestarsi dopo aver venduto i soliti pezzi pregiati. Detto altrimenti, eri in champion's in carrozza per eventi concomitanti, non per manifesta superiorità della rosa.

Qui siamo nel solito thread dove qualcuno vuol far passare che la rosa del milan sia da secondo posto e si arriva ottavi per Rino... ma a mio modo di vedere, è si colpa di Rino se non andiamo in Champion's, ma solo perché ha fatto rendere la rosa in maniera non sufficiente, e ci mancano una manciata - sottolineo manciata - di punti che però in questo campionato sarebbero stati decisivi.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questi erano scarsi. la serie A non scherzava all'epoca.
> quelli di oggi son meglio di quelli del torino, lazio e roma però. è proprio una questione di avversari...



Erano in gran parte nazionali. Ziege e Kluivert considerati top Player dell'epoca. Eppure arrivammo 12esimi nonostante Capello in panchina.
Oggi col senno di poi diciamo che erano dei bidoni, anche alla luce delle loro carriere, ma all'epoca le considerazioni erano ben diverse.

Con quello che vediamo in campo, io non ho le basi per dire che i nostri siano meglio di Lazio e Roma, che pure non è che mettano in mostra quel gran bel gioco eh pure loro...


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dico la mia. Gattuso è scarso, ok, ma rovesciamo un attimo il punto di vista.
> Lo faccio con un esempio.
> Nel 96 per ricostruire il Milan facemmo una campagna acquisti record prendendo Ba, Maini, Cruz, Kluivert, Cardone, Ziege, Lehmann, tutti giocatori che pagano cari e arrivarono com la fama di grandi promesse. In panchina avevamo Capello, non un pescivendolo qualunque, tornato dal Real.
> Arrivammo 12esimi.
> ...



L'anno dopo stessa rosa con in più Oliviero, Helveg e Guglielminpietro abbiamo vinto lo scudetto davanti alla Lazio di Nesta, Salas e Vieri..


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Aprile 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Non mi interessa né sparare sulla croce rossa, né individuare capri espiatori o fare analisi dettate dall'emotività del tifoso "livello medio-basso".
> Se vogliamo fare un'analisi seria e un minimo approfondita, allora possiamo serenamente ammettere che nessuno dei nostri è scarso in senso assoluto. Alcuni giocano spesso fuori posizione o sono costretti a cambiarla rimanendo con pochissimi punti di riferimento tattici, molti altri pagano di conseguenza, direi che in generale il cattivo assemblamento della rosa sia il principale "colpevole". E probabilmente anche l'incipit estremamente difensivo e rinunciatario del mister, che dopo un inizio di stagione all'insegna dei gol (fatti e subiti), ha iniziato a tirare la coperta verso il basso. Si paga anche una scarsa forza mentale di gruppo, ho la sensazione che manchino in campo dei veri e propri leader emotivi che gridino e trascinino tutti gli altri, specialmente nei momenti di difficoltà.
> 
> Manca più di ogni cosa atletismo in ogni reparto, specialmente sulle fasce: oggi se non hai calciatori che arano gli esterni, fai fatica a ribaltare le azioni, a darne rapidamente verticalità e proprio la carenza di questo, in un calcio moderno fatto di velocità e continue transizioni, la paghi a carissimo prezzo, col risultato evidente di una squadra impostata si con baricentro bassissimo, ma piatta e senza sbocchi, e scarso movimento SENZA palla, quindi poco presente in area avversaria.
> Molto emotivi entrambi, Suso e Chalanoglu sono due calciatori di buon livello, a cui è stato chiesto di trascinare la squadra quando è ovvio che siano due ragazzi che necessitino di seguire un traino. Il primo ha un fisico pesante e non mi sembra irreprensibile da un punto di vista dell'etica lavorativa (ma potrei sbagliarmi), il secondo è un gestore di palla che dovrebbe essere impiegato a centrocampo e a cui viene chiesto di saltare l'uomo e cambiare passo, pur non avendone le caratteristiche.



Bravissimo. Bella analisi.
Aggiungo che pure la coppia centrale è carente in dinamismo e forza atletica, per cui deve essere sempre protetta sia sugli spostamenti laterali che soprattutto sulle ripartenze negli spazi, col risultato che noi se alziamo il baricentro o entrambi gli esterni traballiamo paurosamente pure dietro.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non avremo controprova perché ci sarà un altro mercato. Ma ti chiedo, ad inizio anno, vedevi il milan in che posizione?
> 
> Il problema è questo, quando ha inciso Rino? allenati dal migliore allenatore del mondo eravamo quarti, forse anche terzi, questo è evidente, ma è altrettanto evidente che lo eravamo perché l'Inter ha avuto il suo periodo da fuori di testa, la Roma ha dovuto assestarsi dopo aver venduto i soliti pezzi pregiati. Detto altrimenti, eri in champion's in carrozza per eventi concomitanti, non per manifesta superiorità della rosa.
> 
> Qui siamo nel solito thread dove qualcuno vuol far passare che la rosa del milan sia da secondo posto e si arriva ottavi per Rino... ma a mio modo di vedere, è si colpa di Rino se non andiamo in Champion's, ma solo perché ha fatto rendere la rosa in maniera non sufficiente, e ci mancano una manciata - sottolineo manciata - di punti che però in questo campionato sarebbero stati decisivi.



io ad inizio anno ho detto: secondo me possiamo giocarci il 4 posto, tutto dipenderà dagli episodi (infortuni, sviste arbitrali, ecc). A rino contesto solo la mancanza di schemi in attacco. Io la difesa di rino la capisco, leggendo certi commenti assurdi come il pescivendolo, l'ignorante per citare quelli più politically corrent ti viene naturale prendere le difese di rino perchè ripeto rino questo non lo merita perchè la colpa non è tutta sua, pero sarei disonesto intellettualmente se non riconoscessi l'inadeguatezza di gattuso ad insegnare almeno mezzo schema in attacco.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'anno dopo stessa rosa con in più Oliviero, Helveg e Guglielminpietro abbiamo vinto lo scudetto davanti alla Lazio di Nesta, Salas e Vieri..



Appunto. Eppure arrivammo 12esimi nonostante Capello in panchina.
Il motivo era evidentemente una squadra assemblata male e piena di bidoni, anche il più bravo allenatore del mondo di allora poté fare bene poco.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Erano in gran parte nazionali. Ziege e Kluivert considerati top Player dell'epoca. Eppure arrivammo 12esimi nonostante Capello in panchina.
> Oggi col senno di poi diciamo che erano dei bidoni, anche alla luce delle loro carriere, ma all'epoca le considerazioni erano ben diverse.
> 
> Con quello che vediamo in campo, io non ho le basi per dire che i nostri siano meglio di Lazio e Roma, che pure non è che mettano in mostra quel gran bel gioco eh pure loro...



Se non altro kluivert e davids sono arrivati gratis da campioni d'europa in carica.
Vendendoli racimolammo qualche soldino.
Era un milan a fine ciclo, avrebbe fallito pure un fenomeno da noi.
Il paragone ovviamente ci sta , eccome se ci sta.
Non è mai facile azzeccare gli acquisti comunque....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Eppure arrivammo 12esimi nonostante Capello in panchina.
> Il motivo era evidentemente una squadra assemblata male e piena di bidoni, anche il più bravo allenatore del mondo di allora poté fare bene poco.



oppure una squadra non adatta al modo di fare calcio di capello, perche non credo che helveg e gugliemipietro siano dei giocatori che ti stravolgono la squadra


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Aprile 2019)

?


sipno ha scritto:


> Io col Milan farei un 4231 oppure un 4321..
> 
> Con la Roma preferirei spararmi in bocca.
> 
> ...


Di Francesco vuole fare un gioco moderno,e non fa ne gioco ne sopratutto punti...arriva un signore con un calcio più antico porta sia gioco sia sopratutto punti.

Inzaghi vuole fare calcio moderno e non porta ne gioco ne punti ...arriva un allenatore con gioco più tradizionale e porta sia gioco ma sopratutto punti 

Ma soprattutto perché quando una squadra sta recetrodendo e cambia allenatore non va mai sui cultori del bel "giuoco" ma su allenatori pratici che portano punti e non fumo?


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bravissimo. Bella analisi.
> Aggiungo che pure la coppia centrale è carente in dinamismo e forza atletica, per cui deve essere sempre protetta sia sugli spostamenti laterali che soprattutto sulle ripartenze negli spazi, col risultato che noi se alziamo il baricentro o entrambi gli esterni traballiamo paurosamente pure dietro.



Sulla coppia centrale ci sarebbe però da aprire una bella discussione in quanto il mister è stato poco chiaro e poco scaltro.
Premesso che per me la miglior coppia è quella composta da Romagna e zapata , per ovvi motivi di assortimento e perchè mi piace una linea difensiva non eccessivamente bassa, il mister ha cambiato troppo spesso le gerarchie puntando un pò su musacchio e un pò su zapata.
Non che non si possa e non si debba fare turn over ma i due sono diversi per caratteristiche e non si è ancora capito se il mister voglia alzare o meno il baricentro.
Per me in questo milan e tra tutti i centrali zapata è imprescidibile.
E' scarso? Soffre di amnesie? 
Pazienza , è l'unico capace di coprire 40 metri dietro la linea.
Il mister anche con questa inutile e stucchevole staffetta ha dimostrato confusione.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Aprile 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> ?
> Di Francesco vuole fare un gioco moderno,e non fa ne gioco ne sopratutto punti...arriva un signore con un calcio più antico porta sia gioco sia sopratutto punti.
> 
> Inzaghi vuole fare calcio moderno e non porta ne gioco ne punti ...arriva un allenatore con gioco più tradizionale e porta sia gioco ma sopratutto punti
> ...



di francesco vuole fare il suo calcio ma gli prendono giocatori che col suo calcio non c'entrano nulla, prendono pastore e lo costringono a giocare col 4-2-3-1 quando lui gioco col 4-3-3 con esterni a piedi invertiti. 
Inzaghi non ha mai fatto calcio moderno, si è schierato con un modulo iper difensivistico che manco 50 anni fa facevano.


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> di francesco vuole fare il suo calcio ma gli prendono giocatori che col suo calcio non c'entrano nulla, prendono pastore e lo costringono a giocare col 4-2-3-1 quando lui gioco col 4-3-3 con esterni a piedi invertiti.
> Inzaghi non ha mai fatto calcio moderno, si è schierato con un modulo iper difensivistico che manco 50 anni fa facevano.


 però vedi arriva Ranieri e riesce a farti la ciambella col buco..con gli stessi giocatori..come mai?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Aprile 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> però vedi arriva Ranieri e riesce a farti la ciambella col buco..con gli stessi giocatori..come mai?



perchè ha trovato gli ingredienti giusto per la sua visione di calcio, se hai gli ingredienti per il sushi chiami un sushi chef non un pizzaiolo, gattuso e questa rosa non c'entrano nulla, a gattuso gli devi dare i chiesa che corrono come cavalli su e giu per la fascia non i fantasisti.


----------



## MarcoG (29 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> io ad inizio anno ho detto: secondo me possiamo giocarci il 4 posto, tutto dipenderà dagli episodi (infortuni, sviste arbitrali, ecc). A rino contesto solo la mancanza di schemi in attacco. Io la difesa di rino la capisco, leggendo certi commenti assurdi come il pescivendolo, l'ignorante per citare quelli più politically corrent ti viene naturale prendere le difese di rino perchè ripeto rino questo non lo merita perchè la colpa non è tutta sua, pero sarei disonesto intellettualmente se non riconoscessi l'inadeguatezza di gattuso ad insegnare almeno mezzo schema in attacco.



Io la penso esattamente come te. Gattuso ha dato parecchio al Milan come calciatore, ha fatto il suo da allenatore. Purtroppo non è un "tecnico": in attacco non ha proprio idea di cosa fare, è evidente. Ha anche una mentalità difensiva (come Allegri sia chiaro, lo stesso Conte), che però enfatizza estremamente la situazione, perché se ricordi non è che con Montella si segnasse o creasse molto di più... 

Ti dico per ordine a cosa do la responsabilità se non prendiamo la coppa:
1) Giocatori, non singolarmente ma come è strutturata la squadra, servono un paio di elementi che creano superiorità numerica. Noi giochiamo solo indietro perché nessuno salta l'uomo, e nessuno è neanche capace di fare passaggi filtranti tranne Suso... pochino per una squadra che vuole entrare fra le prime 4.
2) Allenatore. Deve dare qualcosa in più ad una squadra e nascondere i difetti, nel limite del possibile. L'ultimo periodo di Rino è da censurare per gli evidenti errori. C'è anche una totale assenza organizzativa nei calci piazzati.
3) Società... ma senza colpe specifiche se non quella di non essere comunicativa. Capisco lo stile inglese ma siamo in Italia, qui se non parli ti sparano addosso e danneggi indirettamente la squadra. Detto altrimenti, non puoi permettere che un Cutrone in lacrime ed un Rino sull'orlo del suicidio vadano davanti alle telecamere, soprattutto se sei uomo di calcio (Leo e Paolo).


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Eppure arrivammo 12esimi nonostante Capello in panchina.
> Il motivo era evidentemente una squadra assemblata male e piena di bidoni, anche il più bravo allenatore del mondo di allora poté fare bene poco.



C'era anche il gruppo storico logorato..però ragazzi, quella serie A faceva pipì in testa alla Premier di oggi per competitività..oggi la serie A fa ridere...

In ogni caso io non do il 100% delle colpe a Gattuso, ma penso anche che non si può di nuovo rivoluzionare tutto..

Vanno stabiliti quei giocatori da cui si può ripartire (per me ce ne sono almeno 13-14) e vanno fatti 2-3 innesti che chiederà il nuovo tecnico..

Poi oh, nello sport si deve anche accettare che chi è più bravo ti arrivi davanti..come disse una volta il codino Baggio "Non sta scritto da nessuna parte che si deve vincere sempre"


----------



## sunburn (29 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> oppure una squadra non adatta al modo di fare calcio di capello, perche non credo che helveg e gugliemipietro siano dei giocatori che ti stravolgono la squadra


Helveg era uno dei migliori del campionato nel suo ruolo e Bierhoff segnava a raffica. Comunque quella fu un'impresa "alla Leicester", non la prenderei come metro di paragone. Dei Milan scudettati che ho visto, quello è stato sicuramente il più scarso per distacco(e proprio per questo quello scudetto fu quello per me più emozionante, perché totalmente inaspettato).


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> perchè ha trovato gli ingredienti giusto per la sua visione di calcio, se hai gli ingredienti per il sushi chiami un sushi chef non un pizzaiolo, gattuso e questa rosa non c'entrano nulla, a gattuso gli devi dare i chiesa che corrono come cavalli su e giu per la fascia non i fantasisti.


Che non abbia i giocatori adatti al suo gioco può essere..ma hai visto che abbiamo preso 2 e dico 2 gol con udinese e Lazio su angolo a nostro favore?
Questo con i giocatori o come vuol i giocare Gattuso centra poco..e un errore tattico possibile che non abbia capito dopo l'errore con l'Udinese?possibile che un allenatore non ponga rimedio a una cosa del genere?


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> oppure una squadra non adatta al modo di fare calcio di capello, perche non credo che helveg e gugliemipietro siano dei giocatori che ti stravolgono la squadra



I giocatori che ho citato, ovvero Kluivert Maini Cruz Ziege Cardone Ba furono tutti ceduti o finirono ai margini della squadra la stagione dopo.
Con l'arrivo di Zac la rosa fu letteralmente stravolta di nuovo, almeno nei titolari.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sulla coppia centrale ci sarebbe però da aprire una bella discussione in quanto il mister è stato poco chiaro e poco scaltro.
> Premesso che per me la miglior coppia è quella composta da Romagna e zapata , per ovvi motivi di assortimento e perchè mi piace una linea difensiva non eccessivamente bassa, il mister ha cambiato troppo spesso le gerarchie puntando un pò su musacchio e un pò su zapata.
> Non che non si possa e non si debba fare turn over ma i due sono diversi per caratteristiche e non si è ancora capito se il mister voglia alzare o meno il baricentro.
> Per me in questo milan e tra tutti i centrali zapata è imprescidibile.
> ...



Questo mi pare un segnale inequivocabile della scarsità della rosa.
Una squadra dove si possa anche solo opinare se Zapata sia imprescindibile o meno è una squadra scarsa, anche ci fosse Messi in attacco.

Ragazzi ci rendiamo conto che parliamo di quello Zapata che ci ha fatto arrivare per anni a metà classifica con errori incredibili...


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> C'era anche il gruppo storico logorato..però ragazzi, quella serie A faceva pipì in testa alla Premier di oggi per competitività..oggi la serie A fa ridere...
> 
> In ogni caso io non do il 100% delle colpe a Gattuso, ma penso anche che non si può di nuovo rivoluzionare tutto..
> 
> ...



Dipende da quello che si vuole.
Se l'obiettivo è lottare ancora per il quarto posto, da sudarsi fino all'ultima giornata, 2 o 3 giocatori bastano, sperando che siano forti e si inseriscano al volo.
E sicuramente il povero cristo che metteremo in panchina verrà esonerato dopo pochi mesi. Su questo potrei scommettere quello che volete.

Se invece vogliamo migliorare la squadra e toglierci qualche soddisfazione ne servono una decina, dei quali 5 titolari come minimo.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Questo mi pare un segnale inequivocabile della scarsità della rosa.
> Una squadra dove si possa anche solo opinare se Zapata sia imprescindibile o meno è una squadra scarsa, anche ci fosse Messi in attacco.
> 
> Ragazzi ci rendiamo conto che parliamo di quello Zapata che ci ha fatto arrivare per anni a metà classifica con errori incredibili...



Lineker, lo sai che siamo sempre stati concordi su tutto.

E pure io continuo a pensare che la squadra abbia evidenti limiti, più che evidenti limiti è davvero piatta e senza alcun eccesso positivo.

Ma dal derby Gattuso ha perso la brocca: venivamo da un fottio di vittorie, perde il derby e va a dire in conferenza che ha provato ad avanzare e giocare meglio e infatti avevamo perso proprio quello. 

Ci mancava solo un "avete visto??" finale con ghigno.

Ma ti rendi conto? li ho capito che non va bene questa mentalità.

Vinci sempre, non subisci mai gol, sei praticamente terzo, e "cambi" perchè la folla si è lamentata? non sono atteggiamenti da allenatore.

Mi è caduto. 

Continuo a credere che non sia l' unico colpevole, sarebbe ridicolo pensarlo, ma senza la fesseria di cambiare nel derby, che ha distrutto poi mentalmente la squadra, togliendo quella consapevolezza finta o presunta di essere imperforabili, ora saremmo in CL. 

Invece è quasi finita.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Questo mi pare un segnale inequivocabile della scarsità della rosa.
> Una squadra dove si possa anche solo opinare se Zapata sia imprescindibile o meno è una squadra scarsa, anche ci fosse Messi in attacco.
> 
> Ragazzi ci rendiamo conto che parliamo di quello Zapata che ci ha fatto arrivare per anni a metà classifica con errori incredibili...



Se vuoi giocare basso punti su musacchio, la mia linea difensiva ideale è medio-alta quindi zapata lo metterei sempre in campo.
Su questo non ci si schioda nella costruzione di un 11.
L'esame finale per un corso di allenatore prevede che il candidato metta in campo un 11 e la domanda sull'altezza della difesa è la domanda NUMERO UNO.
Centrali lenti ---> linea bassa
Centrali veloci ---> linea anche alta
Il fatto che gattuso abbia utilizzato in base al rendimento e agli infortuni un pò musacchio un pò zapata fa capire che non abbia un'idea ben precisa o comunque fissa su quanto alzarsi.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lineker, lo sai che siamo sempre stati concordi su tutto.
> 
> E pure io continuo a pensare che la squadra abbia evidenti limiti, più che evidenti limiti è davvero piatta e senza alcun eccesso positivo.
> 
> ...



Bene. Che Gattuso abbia colpe è una sentenza emessa e non la discuto più. 

Ma qualunque cosa possa aver detto o fatto, niente giustifica la piattezza totale della squadra in queste ultime partite, e parlo proprio di atteggiamenti e prestazioni individuali.
Non è ammissibile che un gruppo crolli in questo modo, manco in panchina ci fosse tipo Gigio. 
Sarà che boh ho ancora in testa cosa voglia dire giocare nel Milan, ma io certe prestazioni non le giustifico in alcun modo.
Per me tutto questo processo a Gattuso sta solo creando alibi a giocatori che al minimo problema si afflosciano sempre. Una volta è la finale di coppa, un'altra la partita decisiva di EL, un'altra il derby... ogni volta che c'è un ostacolo si nascondono e spariscono.

Non so ragazzi, non vorrei insistere troppo sul concetto, ma se non hai personalità non puoi giocare nel Milan.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se vuoi giocare basso punti su musacchio, la mia linea difensiva ideale è medio-alta quindi zapata lo metterei sempre in campo.
> Su questo non ci si schioda nella costruzione di un 11.
> L'esame finale per un corso di allenatore prevede che il candidato metta in campo un 11 e la domanda sull'altezza della difesa è la domanda NUMERO UNO.
> Centrali lenti ---> linea bassa
> ...



Ma siamo d'accordo sul fatto che se parliamo del Milan il solo dover scegliere tra Zapata e Musacchio è un evidente sintomo della scarsità di una squadra?

Al di là della tattica decisa a tavolino, ci sono poi gli episodi e questi due ne combinano una ogni santa partita.
Detto questo sono almeno due giocatori che hanno un'anima, per me manco sono i peggiori eh.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma siamo d'accordo sul fatto che il solo dover scegliere tra Zapata e Musacchio è un evidente sintomo della scarsità di una squadra?
> 
> Al di là della tattica decisa a tavolino, ci sono poi gli episodi e questi due ne combinano una ogni santa partita.



Non devi scegliere tra musacchio e zapata, in quanto totalmente diversi.
Se scegli zapata quando ti manca al limite opti per abate e potrei vederci una logica.
E' una forzatura,lo riconosco, ma è un esempio di come le qualità dei singoli influiscano sulla tattica di gioco.
Ma optare una volta per zapata e una volta per musacchio senza tanta logica implica che non hai ben chiaro se giocare bassi o alti, per come vedo io il calcio.
E comunque zapata gioco' quasi tutto il campionato nel milan del post nesta agli ordini di allegri e in quel campionato arrivammo terzi in un campionato molto particolare per noi dopo l'addio dei senatori.
Ma in panchina c'era un allenatore.... guarda caso.
Quel milan non era un grande milan , converrai con me.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non devi scegliere tra musacchio e zapata, in quanto totalmente diversi.
> Se scegli zapata quando ti manca al limite opti per abate e potrei vederci una logica.
> E' una forzatura,lo riconosco, ma è un esempio di come le qualità dei singoli influiscano sulla tattica di gioco.
> Ma optare una volta per zapata e una volta per musacchio senza tanta logica implica che non hai ben chiaro se giocare bassi o alti, per come vedo io il calcio.
> ...



Cioè giusto per capire... stiamo rimpiangendo Zapata?

Sul tuo discorso tattico sono d'accordo, semplicemente dico che non basta, quello che pesa di più è la qualità individuale del giocatore e Zapata con tutte quelle che ha combinato in questi anni penso che siamo tutti d'accordo sul livello del giocatore che sia... Zapata di allenatori ne ha cambiati un bel po', anzi con Gattuso ha giocato forse la sua migliore stagione questo anno.
Musacchio per me, tra l'altro, è più forte e attento, da molte più garanzie sebbene non sia un granché e in fase di possesso non fa i disastri di Zapata.


----------



## markjordan (29 Aprile 2019)

x forza diventano brocchi , il mister li considera tali !
come possono essere uniti e rendere ?


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Cioè giusto per capire... stiamo rimpiangendo Zapata?
> 
> Sul tuo discorso tattico sono d'accordo, semplicemente dico che non basta, quello che pesa di più è la qualità individuale del giocatore e Zapata con tutte quelle che ha combinato in questi anni penso che siamo tutti d'accordo sul livello del giocatore che sia... Zapata di allenatori ne ha cambiati un bel po', anzi con Gattuso ha giocato forse la sua migliore stagione questo anno.
> Musacchio per me, tra l'altro, è più forte e attento, da molte più garanzie sebbene non sia un granché e in fase di possesso non fa i disastri di Zapata.



Non mi sono spiegato : tu hai capito chi tra i due sia il titolare?
Hai capito perchè siamo partiti con musacchio, poi abbiamo continuato con zapata che poi ha lasciato di nuovo posto a musacchio per poi lasciare il posto al colombiano ecc ecc??
Perchè questa è stata la stagione della nostra coppia centrale, una continua staffetta a seconda degli infortuni o delle squalifiche.
E siccome i due sono totalmente differenti, perchè ti ripeto con zapata la difesa la alzi mentre con musacchio non puoi farlo, io credo che anche questa rotazione sia segno di confusione tattica e di un gioco dalla filosofia non chiara e netta.
Non rimpiango zapata, non invoco zapata ma non ho capito a che gioco gioca gattuso.
Comunque con zapata o abate in campo ho visto una linea più alta, come è ovvio che sia.
Ti ho fatto l'esempio di questa folle staffetta che in un certo senso ne richiama anche altre.
Detto questo, è chiaro che cestinerei sia zapata che musacchio.


----------



## Milanlove (29 Aprile 2019)

Milo ha scritto:


> E' scandaloso come un non allenatore abbia trasformato dei buoni e altri non fenomeni ma che in questo campionato potevano bastare, in dei brocchi clamorosi senza idee e ormai senza voglia.
> 
> Non c'è bisogno di fare la lista di chi sta deludendo, possiamo solo salvare Paqueta (che comunque lo sta gestendo malissimo) Piatek (messo in panchina... pazzesco...), Romagnoli (che ha sbottato) e Baka (che senza Champions ci saluta).
> 
> ...



premesso che Gattuso non è certo Guardiola, deve essere esonerato perchè inadeguato al ruolo, però non si può ricondurre tutto a lui. Allegri è un cane, ma se gli dai i giocatori forti ti vince 6 scudetti di fila facile facile. 
Il Milan non ha una rosa da Milan, ma neanche lontano un miglio. Questo non vuol dire che l'Atalanta abbia una rosa migliore perchè ci è davanti, ma semplicemente che l'Atalanta ha giocatori da Atalanta che rendono al massimo in quella realtà. Noi abbiamo giocatori anche più forti o uguali a quelli dell'Atalanta, ma che non reggono il peso della nostra maglia. Kessie a Bergamo ti gioca tipo Yaya Tourè, Conti tipo Dani Alves e Caldara tipo Sergio Ramos. Se però a questi chiedi maggiore responsabilità e sopportazione alla pressione, gli metti quindi addosso la maglia del Milan e li butti in mezzo a SanSiro, questi si afflosciano e ti giocano al 50% se va bene perchè si ritrovano in una realtà che non è la loro.
Abbiamo una marmaglia di giocatori senza personalità. Sono dei senza palle. E chi non ha personalità, al Milan non ci può giocare.


----------



## MarcoG (29 Aprile 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> premesso che Gattuso non è certo Guardiola, deve essere esonerato perchè inadeguato al ruolo, però non si può ricondurre tutto a lui. Allegri è un cane, ma se gli dai i giocatori forti ti vince 6 scudetti di fila facile facile.
> Il Milan non ha una rosa da Milan, ma neanche lontano un miglio. Questo non vuol dire che l'Atalanta abbia una rosa migliore perchè ci è davanti, ma semplicemente che l'Atalanta ha giocatori da Atalanta che rendono al massimo in quella realtà. Noi abbiamo giocatori anche più forti o uguali a quelli dell'Atalanta, ma che non reggono il peso della nostra maglia. Kessie a Bergamo ti gioca tipo Yaya Tourè, Conti tipo Dani Alves e Caldara tipo Sergio Ramos. Se però a questi chiedi maggiore responsabilità e sopportazione alla pressione, gli metti quindi addosso la maglia del Milan e li butti in mezzo a SanSiro, questi si afflosciano e ti giocano al 50% se va bene perchè si ritrovano in una realtà che non è la loro.
> Abbiamo una marmaglia di giocatori senza personalità. Sono dei senza palle. E chi non ha personalità, al Milan non ci può giocare.



Un applauso lungo 90 minuti più recupero.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Erano in gran parte nazionali. Ziege e Kluivert considerati top Player dell'epoca. Eppure arrivammo 12esimi nonostante Capello in panchina.
> Oggi col senno di poi diciamo che erano dei bidoni, anche alla luce delle loro carriere, ma all'epoca le considerazioni erano ben diverse.
> 
> Con quello che vediamo in campo, io non ho le basi per dire che i nostri siano meglio di Lazio e Roma, che pure non è che mettano in mostra quel gran bel gioco eh pure loro...



se non hai le basi per dire che sono meglio i nostri di quelli di lazio e roma, e posso capirti, possiamo almeno dire che di certo hanno più valore come dato oggettivo di acquisto e di ingaggio.

e possiamo certo dire che sono meglio di torino ed atalanta, dato che li andiamo ad arricchire e depredare per vedere dei fenomeni trasformarsi in aborti... 

dobbiamo considerare che in pratica noi non abbiamo fatto le coppe. lazio si, roma anche, atalanta ha iniziato la stagione a luglio.
comunque la giri, è tutto estremamente deludente


----------



## Milo (29 Aprile 2019)

Io concordo più o meno con tutti, meno sul valore dei giocatori.

Signori, sempre stando coi piedi per terra, stiamo parlando di giocatori un mese e poco più passato erano terzi, non subiva gol da parecchie giornate e si giocava discretamente. Aggiungendo il tutto senza l’infortunato jack che anche se odiato avrebbe indubbiamente dato una mano, anche come alternativa.

Un allenatore però deve essere bravo a mantenere tutti comunque sul filo, non accontentarci, avere sempre e comunque un gioco, non dare mai spunti agli avversari... che ha fatto Gattuso??? Ha pareggiato con l’udinese? Basta, crollato, provava a reggere i pareggi inspiegabilmente...

Ma uno che in conferenza da solo punti interrogativi, mha, bho, non me lo spiego... significa che i giocatori non hanno una guida, a caso proprio.


----------



## Black (29 Aprile 2019)

commento semi-serio:

e se questo rendimento osceno fosse dettato dal FPF? ovvero sia stata un indicazione della società di stare fuori dalle coppe per poter fare un mercato come gli pare?

mi rendo conto che sembra una gran cavolata, ma almeno questo giustificherebbe il rendimento osceno avuto negli ultimi 2 mesi. Preciso che non ci credo neanch'io però potrebbe anche essere un ipotesi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Aprile 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> premesso che Gattuso non è certo Guardiola, deve essere esonerato perchè inadeguato al ruolo, però non si può ricondurre tutto a lui. *Allegri è un cane, ma se gli dai i giocatori forti ti vince 6 scudetti di fila facile facile. *
> Il Milan non ha una rosa da Milan, ma neanche lontano un miglio. Questo non vuol dire che l'Atalanta abbia una rosa migliore perchè ci è davanti, ma semplicemente che l'Atalanta ha giocatori da Atalanta che rendono al massimo in quella realtà. Noi abbiamo giocatori anche più forti o uguali a quelli dell'Atalanta, ma che non reggono il peso della nostra maglia. Kessie a Bergamo ti gioca tipo Yaya Tourè, Conti tipo Dani Alves e Caldara tipo Sergio Ramos. Se però a questi chiedi maggiore responsabilità e sopportazione alla pressione, gli metti quindi addosso la maglia del Milan e li butti in mezzo a SanSiro, questi si afflosciano e ti giocano al 50% se va bene perchè si ritrovano in una realtà che non è la loro.
> Abbiamo una marmaglia di giocatori senza personalità. Sono dei senza palle. E chi non ha personalità, al Milan non ci può giocare.





Avrei voluto vedere allegri giocarsi lo scudetto contro avversari realmente all'altezza. L'unico anno in cui ha avuto un avversario serio ha perso.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bene. Che Gattuso abbia colpe è una sentenza emessa e non la discuto più.
> 
> Ma qualunque cosa possa aver detto o fatto, niente giustifica la piattezza totale della squadra in queste ultime partite, e parlo proprio di atteggiamenti e prestazioni individuali.
> Non è ammissibile che un gruppo crolli in questo modo, manco in panchina ci fosse tipo Gigio.
> ...



Ovvio che il problema principale resti sempre la squadra, come sempre e per sempre nel calcio.

Ma senza quello che ho scritto sopra in CL ci saremmo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dipende da quello che si vuole.
> Se l'obiettivo è lottare ancora per il quarto posto, da sudarsi fino all'ultima giornata, 2 o 3 giocatori bastano, sperando che siano forti e si inseriscano al volo.
> E sicuramente il povero cristo che metteremo in panchina verrà esonerato dopo pochi mesi. Su questo potrei scommettere quello che volete.
> 
> Se invece vogliamo migliorare la squadra e toglierci qualche soddisfazione ne servono una decina, dei quali 5 titolari come minimo.



L'anno prossimo con un allenatore serio e 3 innesti che diano velocità e completino la rosa il 4° posto lo prendiamo in carrozza..senze fesserie saremmo finiti 4° pure quest'anno per me...

Oh, sarà fuori io, ma io vedo giocatori con margini di miglioramento..ma serve chi li possa aiutare..


----------



## sunburn (30 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo con un allenatore serio e 3 innesti che diano velocità e completino la rosa il 4° posto lo prendiamo in carrozza..senze fesserie saremmo finiti 4° pure quest'anno per me...
> 
> Oh, sarà fuori io, ma io vedo giocatori con margini di miglioramento..ma serve chi li possa aiutare..



Ne serviranno ben più di 3. 
A centrocampo sicuri per la prossima stagione ci sono: Biglia, Bonaventura, Kessié, Paquetà. Anche se riscatti Baka, te ne servono altri tre perché sai già che Biglia non garantisce 30 partite e Bonaventura è un punto di domanda.
In attacco, dobbiamo cambiare gli esterni titolari e, a mio parere, tenere Suso e Calhanoglu come riserve non avrebbe senso, sia perché perderesti quel poco che puoi guadagnare con la cessione del cartellino sia perché come caratteristiche non sono giocatori che ti accendono la miccia entrando a partita in corso.
Resta poi la questione Cutrone che ormai sembra lontano dal Milan.

Per quanto riguarda i margini di miglioramento, sono meno ottimista di te. Con sicuri margini di miglioramento vedo solo Paquetà. Per gli altri, c'è una piccola speranza che Conti e Caldara possano tornare su livelli accettabili.
Io mi accontenterei se Piatek confermasse la sua vena realizzativa.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo con un allenatore serio e 3 innesti che diano velocità e completino la rosa il 4° posto lo prendiamo in carrozza..senze fesserie saremmo finiti 4° pure quest'anno per me...
> 
> Oh, sarà fuori io, ma io vedo giocatori con margini di miglioramento..ma serve chi li possa aiutare..



Impossibile dire. Dipende dalle altre.
Io guardo al livello della nostra squadra e dico che con 3 acquisti non arriviamo quarti nemmeno se ci iscriviamo al campionato polacco l'anno prossimo, perché non sono sufficienti a migliorare la squadra a meno che non siano Messi Suarez e Mbappe.
Però vedremo questa estate.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ne serviranno ben più di 3.
> A centrocampo sicuri per la prossima stagione ci sono: Biglia, Bonaventura, Kessié, Paquetà. Anche se riscatti Baka, te ne servono altri tre perché sai già che Biglia non garantisce 30 partite e Bonaventura è un punto di domanda.
> In attacco, dobbiamo cambiare gli esterni titolari e, a mio parere, tenere Suso e Calhanoglu come riserve non avrebbe senso, sia perché perderesti quel poco che puoi guadagnare con la cessione del cartellino sia perché come caratteristiche non sono giocatori che ti accendono la miccia entrando a partita in corso.
> Resta poi la questione Cutrone che ormai sembra lontano dal Milan.
> ...



Mancano 6 titolari e 4 o 5 riserve per sperare di fare una squadra decente.
Va anche considerato che quelli che oggi sono immeritatamente titolari se diventassero riserve chiederebbero di essere ceduti, nonostante tutto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Aprile 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> premesso che Gattuso non è certo Guardiola, deve essere esonerato perchè inadeguato al ruolo, però non si può ricondurre tutto a lui. Allegri è un cane, ma se gli dai i giocatori forti ti vince 6 scudetti di fila facile facile.
> Il Milan non ha una rosa da Milan, ma neanche lontano un miglio. Questo non vuol dire che l'Atalanta abbia una rosa migliore perchè ci è davanti, ma semplicemente che l'Atalanta ha giocatori da Atalanta che rendono al massimo in quella realtà. Noi abbiamo giocatori anche più forti o uguali a quelli dell'Atalanta, ma che non reggono il peso della nostra maglia. Kessie a Bergamo ti gioca tipo Yaya Tourè, Conti tipo Dani Alves e Caldara tipo Sergio Ramos. Se però a questi chiedi maggiore responsabilità e sopportazione alla pressione, gli metti quindi addosso la maglia del Milan e li butti in mezzo a SanSiro, questi si afflosciano e ti giocano al 50% se va bene perchè si ritrovano in una realtà che non è la loro.
> Abbiamo una marmaglia di giocatori senza personalità. Sono dei senza palle. E chi non ha personalità, al Milan non ci può giocare.



i giocatori sono senza personalità, si fanno schiacciare dalla pressione pero il non gioco offensivo va a peggiorare questo aspetto, se hai giocatori normali a maggior ragione devi insegnarli cosa fare, come muoversi ecc non puoi pretendere che i nostri risolvano la partita con un colpa da campione perche campioni non sono. 

Quando ha la palla chala sulla trequarti nessuno si muove adeguatamente e al turco non resta che provare il tiro dalla lunga distanza che il più delle volte finisce o tra le braccia del portiere o si infrange sui difensori avversari. Il turco gia è timido se lo costringi a giocare cosi logico che perdera ulteriormenti sicurezza, e questo avviene sistematicamente con tutti perche non ci sono movimenti studiati in attacco. Se chiedi a kessie di portare palla anziche inserirsi e far portare palla a qualche altro logico che fara schifo, se chiedi a donnarumma di fare il tiki taka coi piedi non educati che si ritrova vai ad aumentare il rischio di papere, se lasci piatek da solo in area è scontato che fara la figura del pirla, se chiedi a laxalt di portare palla è scontato che si fermerà per fare il retropassaggio perche laxalt corre e basta, laxalt deve essere lanciato non puo portare palla. 
In questa disorganizzazione aumentano inevitabilmente gli errori individuali, il pubblico poi inizia a rumoreggiare, i tifosi iniziano a insultare e i giocatori, che ripeto non hanno la personalità dei campioni, si demoralizzano ulteriormente.


----------



## Milanlove (30 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> i giocatori sono senza personalità, si fanno schiacciare dalla pressione pero il non gioco offensivo va a peggiorare questo aspetto, se hai giocatori normali a maggior ragione devi insegnarli cosa fare, come muoversi ecc non puoi pretendere che i nostri risolvano la partita con un colpa da campione perche campioni non sono.
> 
> Quando ha la palla chala sulla trequarti nessuno si muove adeguatamente e al turco non resta che provare il tiro dalla lunga distanza che il più delle volte finisce o tra le braccia del portiere o si infrange sui difensori avversari. Il turco gia è timido se lo costringi a giocare cosi logico che perdera ulteriormenti sicurezza, e questo avviene sistematicamente con tutti perche non ci sono movimenti studiati in attacco. Se chiedi a kessie di portare palla anziche inserirsi e far portare palla a qualche altro logico che fara schifo, se chiedi a donnarumma di fare il tiki taka coi piedi non educati che si ritrova vai ad aumentare il rischio di papere, se lasci piatek da solo in area è scontato che fara la figura del pirla, se chiedi a laxalt di portare palla è scontato che si fermerà per fare il retropassaggio perche laxalt corre e basta, laxalt deve essere lanciato non puo portare palla.
> In questa disorganizzazione aumentano inevitabilmente gli errori individuali, il pubblico poi inizia a rumoreggiare, i tifosi iniziano a insultare e i giocatori, che ripeto non hanno la personalità dei campioni, si demoralizzano ulteriormente.



ma infatti la scarsa personalità dei giocatori non è un alibi per Gattuso, ma la stessa cosa vale anche al contrario.
Qua ormai sembra che abbiamo una squadra da primi 2 posti e arriveremo settimi per colpa di una persona sola. La verità è che Gattuso è un mediocre in linea con i giocatori in rosa. Parametrando ovviamente il tutto nell'ambiente Milan. Gattuso trasportato all'Atalanta con gli stessi giocatori del Milan attuale scommetto quello che volete che farebbero meglio sia lui, sia i giocatori rispetto a quanto stanno facendo ora.
Se però hai un allenatore mediocre e una rosa mediocre, ovvio che otterrai risultati mediocri se ti chiami AC Milan.
Kessie abbiamo capito che è un mediocre o dobbiamo ancora credere che sia forte per 6 mesi fatti bene all'Atalanta? Calahnoglu abbiamo capito che è un mediocre o siccome ha il tiro e su you tube ha fatto un gol da centrocampo, dobbiamo credere che sia il nuovo Lampard? Musacchio, RR, Zapata, Calabria, Conti, Donnarumma, Borini, Laxalt, Caldara, Biglia, ma che roba sono??
Gli unici che si salvano sono Piatek (per ora, perchè aspettiamo un annetto in maglia rossonera per valutarlo), Romagnoli e Paquetà ( per ora, stesso discorso per Piatek), solo perchè non sono osceni. Ma resta comunque gente che a Sheva poteva solo portargli la borsa, a Nesta poteva solo allacciargli le scarpe e a Kakà poteva solo fargli da autista. Poi ovvio che gente come Sheva, Nesta e Kakà non li trovi ogni anno nell'uovo di Pasqua, ma questo solo per far capire che i nostri ""migliori"" sono giocatori anni luce distanti da quelli di un Milan competitivo. Noi non abbiamo neanche un giocatore di livello, ma neanche uno. E stiamo a guardare solo Gattuso...


----------



## sipno (30 Aprile 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> ma infatti la scarsa personalità dei giocatori non è un alibi per Gattuso, ma la stessa cosa vale anche al contrario.
> Qua ormai sembra che abbiamo una squadra da primi 2 posti e arriveremo settimi per colpa di una persona sola. La verità è che Gattuso è un mediocre in linea con i giocatori in rosa. Parametrando ovviamente il tutto nell'ambiente Milan. Gattuso trasportato all'Atalanta con gli stessi giocatori del Milan attuale scommetto quello che volete che farebbero meglio sia lui, sia i giocatori rispetto a quanto stanno facendo ora.
> Se però hai un allenatore mediocre e una rosa mediocre, ovvio che otterrai risultati mediocri se ti chiami AC Milan.
> Kessie abbiamo capito che è un mediocre o dobbiamo ancora credere che sia forte per 6 mesi fatti bene all'Atalanta? Calahnoglu abbiamo capito che è un mediocre o siccome ha il tiro e su you tube ha fatto un gol da centrocampo, dobbiamo credere che sia il nuovo Lampard? Musacchio, RR, Zapata, Calabria, Conti, Donnarumma, Borini, Laxalt, Caldara, Biglia, ma che roba sono??
> Gli unici che si salvano sono Piatek (per ora, perchè aspettiamo un annetto in maglia rossonera per valutarlo), Romagnoli e Paquetà ( per ora, stesso discorso per Piatek), solo perchè non sono osceni. Ma resta comunque gente che a Sheva poteva solo portargli la borsa, a Nesta poteva solo allacciargli le scarpe e a Kakà poteva solo fargli da autista. Poi ovvio che gente come Sheva, Nesta e Kakà non li trovi ogni anno nell'uovo di Pasqua, ma questo solo per far capire che i nostri ""migliori"" sono giocatori anni luce distanti da quelli di un Milan competitivo. Noi non abbiamo neanche un giocatore di livello, ma neanche uno. E stiamo a guardare solo Gattuso...



Troppi giocatori stanno facendo peggio.
Possibile che solo il Milan compra sbagliando?

Il Milan poteva arrivare 3 o 4 ma per colpa dei gattuso e del suocarattere abbiamo buttato via una champions mai così facile come quest'anno.

La Roma se non cambiava allenatore sprofondata anche lei nella depressione totale ma è arrivato Ranieri ed il morale è salito... esattamente come è accaduto a noi lo scorso anno con montella e gattuso.

A parte la Juve penso che tutte le altre se vanno a schiantarsi con risultati negativi ed un mister che non ci crede più finiscono per deprimersi... 
Quindi non siamo solo noi ad avere giocatori deboli mentalmente... anzi... se siamo durati cosi tanto è perché abbiamo gente tosta visto che tanti di noi sapevano che gattuso ci avrebbe trascinato fuori.
Poi ripeto, ma come fanno dei giocatori a mostrarsi forti di testa se hai un mister che è il primo a non crederci?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Maggio 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> ma infatti la scarsa personalità dei giocatori non è un alibi per Gattuso, ma la stessa cosa vale anche al contrario.
> Qua ormai sembra che abbiamo una squadra da primi 2 posti e arriveremo settimi per colpa di una persona sola. La verità è che Gattuso è un mediocre in linea con i giocatori in rosa. Parametrando ovviamente il tutto nell'ambiente Milan. Gattuso trasportato all'Atalanta con gli stessi giocatori del Milan attuale scommetto quello che volete che farebbero meglio sia lui, sia i giocatori rispetto a quanto stanno facendo ora.
> Se però hai un allenatore mediocre e una rosa mediocre, ovvio che otterrai risultati mediocri se ti chiami AC Milan.
> Kessie abbiamo capito che è un mediocre o dobbiamo ancora credere che sia forte per 6 mesi fatti bene all'Atalanta? Calahnoglu abbiamo capito che è un mediocre o siccome ha il tiro e su you tube ha fatto un gol da centrocampo, dobbiamo credere che sia il nuovo Lampard? Musacchio, RR, Zapata, Calabria, Conti, Donnarumma, Borini, Laxalt, Caldara, Biglia, ma che roba sono??
> Gli unici che si salvano sono Piatek (per ora, perchè aspettiamo un annetto in maglia rossonera per valutarlo), Romagnoli e Paquetà ( per ora, stesso discorso per Piatek), solo perchè non sono osceni. Ma resta comunque gente che a Sheva poteva solo portargli la borsa, a Nesta poteva solo allacciargli le scarpe e a Kakà poteva solo fargli da autista. Poi ovvio che gente come Sheva, Nesta e Kakà non li trovi ogni anno nell'uovo di Pasqua, ma questo solo per far capire che i nostri ""migliori"" sono giocatori anni luce distanti da quelli di un Milan competitivo. Noi non abbiamo neanche un giocatore di livello, ma neanche uno. E stiamo a guardare solo Gattuso...



nessuno sano di mente puo paragonare questa rosa ai sheva, ai nesta e ai vari campioni che hanno indossato questa maglia, sono giocatori normali e questo non dipende da gattuso, pero per onesta intellettuale va riconosciuto che in avanti sono lasciati all'improvvisazione perche schemi offensivi non ci sono, ma lo ha sempre detto pure rino che lui pensa piu a non prendere gol che a farli, che le sue squadra subiscono poco gol e segnano pochi gol. Quelli che scaricano la colpa interamente su gattuso credo siano pochi tifosi, poi ripeto certi insulti gratuiti a rino fanno venire la rabbia e la difesa parte spontanea ma in attacco sti ragazzi vengono lasciati a loro stessi e non essendo campioni che ti risolvono le partite con una giocata, tutta la loro pochezza viene messa in evidenza e di conseguenza si deprimono facilmente.


----------

